# Wheelchair Woodworking



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

*Woodturning with a Disability *

WOODTURNING from the Wheelchair
(just a copy and paste from www.jamiespeirs.com )

Woodturning is one of the crafts that lends itself towards most disabilities. It can be done in a fairly small area with relatively inexpensive equipment. It is not overly strenuous and can be quick to show results; hence it's mass popularity. The object of this is not to go into any great detail about woodturing itself, rather on guidelines on what look for in a course or in a tutor.

Red Pine Three Tier Altar/Shrine under construction.

WHERE TO BEGIN

Most people interested in starting woodturning have probably read at least one book at this stage; there are many available at your local library or from GMC publications. The best start to woodturning is to do a course. There are many advertised in "Woodturning" a GMC publication or "The Woodturner" a Nexus publication.

COURSE SYLLABUS

Most courses will offer a syllabus with all course details and prices. Make sure that all is clear from the start then you will know what to expect. You don't want a course that is too bogged down with theory, as the best way to learn is "Hands On". It is impossible for a course to guarantee that you will be able to complete a list of projects, as it will depend on the individual's progress. However all courses should let you finish at least one small project.

CLASS SIZE

It is important to find out how many students there will be on a course. The fewer students, the more one to one tuition will be available. Some evening classes at colleges may only have two lathes for a dozen students, which means a lot of time watching and very little doing. For someone just starting I would suggest two students as being the ideal for a good blend of tuition and hands on. However, on specialised courses there may be a larger mix, depending on the experience of the group.

Justin doing some quality control on Rigid Seiza/Meditation Benches.

LATHES

Make sure there is one lathe per student. It can also be worthwhile if the tutor has a selectrion of lathes, as this will give a chance to try the various types before making a purchase.

THE TUTOR

Find out as much about the tutor as possible before starting a course. " Check" If the course is close-by try and pop round for a blether first to see if you like their manner. If the course is going to be further away it good to get a recommendation. The AWGB is a good place to start or your local craft club. You may have someone you know who already turns, this is great to go for a look, but not all good woodturners are good teachers. Generally you will find that most tutors are a congenial lot and they teach because they enjoy teaching and people.

The Workshop

Make sure that the workshop is comfortable and well laid out. It is important that there is space in the workshop and it is not cramped and cluttered. A well laid out workshop that is tidy will reflect a lot on what to expect from the course. Doing a course in winter in a workshop that is cold and draughty will not be conducive to easy learning neither will a hot unventilated one be pleasant in the summer either.

YOUR PERSONAL REQUIREMENTS

There are no two disabilities the same, so this is where it is important to specify your exact needs. Do not expect the tutor to understand all disabilities. There are many adaptations possible and it may be that certain things will have to be attended to prior to the commencement. Should you require any advice, do not hesitate to contact me. Remember that to some people a barstool to get to the lathe might be classified as disabled friendly, this is not the case. Make sure there are adapted toilets, ramps and adequate vehicle access. In a word "CHECK". It is the only way that you can be sure that you get what you want.

CARERS

Should you wish to take a carer with you, it should not cause any problems and might be appreciated if you have special needs. However should your carer wish to participate you must expect to pay for that, after all if the tutor has to teach two people this has to be paid for. Again, "CHECK" before you go.

ACCOMMODATION

Should you choose a course that is further away from home than is reasonable to travel, it may be necessary to find local accommodation. You will find that most tutors will have a list of local facilities. Remind them again of your exact needs. However the final decision on accommodation will be yours. If you are travelling by public transport, enquire if you can be collected. If your going with a partner who is not going on the course, it can be a good excuse for them to do a bit of site seeing.

INSURANCE

Most tutors will have insurance cover, but it is always better to "CHECK". In the unlikely event of an accident it is always better to be prepared.

A PERSONAL PERSPECTIVE

I became disabled several years ago and now use a wheelchair. I can only say that woodturning has totally changed my life. It not only has given me the means to doing something practical; it has also given me a great social life. My workshop, which is fully equipped and adapted to suit my needs, does not necessarily meet every one else`s. I've taught many people, both disabled and able bodied and no two people are the same. Yet the one thing that we have all shared is a great love of timber and woodturning. My background is carpentry & joinery, then moving on to furniture design and making custom one off's. Woodturning, thanks to the missus, is for me an extension of these. Giving me the opportunity work in the medium that I love and releasing my artistic side. When I get the opportunity to share all this with someone wanting to learn "Nirvana" is here.

Yours Jamie
[email protected]


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

alba said:


> *Woodturning with a Disability *
> 
> WOODTURNING from the Wheelchair
> (just a copy and paste from www.jamiespeirs.com )
> ...


Thats a wonderful guide.
I think it's acually a good guide for all, since it covers all we all need to think about, when we lay out a shop.
Thank you for this, I will use this if I find a class to check out.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

alba said:


> *Woodturning with a Disability *
> 
> WOODTURNING from the Wheelchair
> (just a copy and paste from www.jamiespeirs.com )
> ...


Jamie, you have given some good advice and I know that it will help many people. Thanks


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

alba said:


> *Woodturning with a Disability *
> 
> WOODTURNING from the Wheelchair
> (just a copy and paste from www.jamiespeirs.com )
> ...


Hi Jamie,
I am amaze with the way you approach the teaching/learning process for everyone. This is exactly the same when I do design course for the advance simulator courses. There is one that was not mentioned above. This is in respect with assessment. It is good to point out where a beginner, an expert and master turner will be. The difficulty and also the competency must be identified. I am just suggesting and don't be offended. For example. Bowl making is quite advance. Centering might be basic and probably the more advance one is making a long stick using a compound and follower rest.

Your blog is very educational. Thanks for posting and keep it going. God bless.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

alba said:


> *Woodturning with a Disability *
> 
> WOODTURNING from the Wheelchair
> (just a copy and paste from www.jamiespeirs.com )
> ...


Bert- an excellent and valid point. Assessment- you are singing MY song. LOL "special education" is a verb something you do- it is not a noun- as in a place- room 221. Special education services begins with assessment then moves to an individualized plan of instruction-then to implemenation of the plan. Skill Assessment can be very formal (psychologists reports/inforamtion from Occupational Vocational Rehabilitation etc.) - or informal (teacher made). Both types of assessment are valid and reliable (if the teacher is skilled at assessment). Both are very important pieces of effective teaching. When designing an informal assessment, the teacher begins by looking at a specific skill that they would like the student to master. Let's say turning a bowl on the lathe- (I know nothing about lathes LOL). Then the teacher has to think backwards- and make a checklist that covers all the little skills that lead up the the finish line- a bowl that is made on a lathe. Considering I know NOTHING about lathe work, I am certainly not an expert on this subject, but I think the first thing I would assess is pincer grasp. Can the student close the fingers enough to put wood on a lathe or hold a chisel and then go from there. Interesting isn't it, that both Jamie's description of rehabilitation type services for the disabled as well as Bert's example of "advanced simulator training" are both examples of "special" education, and in terms of good instruction, both proceed in the same manner. And I believe the the really cool thing is that really- "specialized education" is the most effective manner of teaching all students old or young, disabled or not- especially when assessment that shows growth- as well as lack of progression (so that instruction can be modified accordingly) is ongoing. Way to go you guys! You guys are demonstrating that not only are you outstanding woodworkers, you are great teachers too! I am so excited about this blog! And I am here to help in any capacity.  GO GO GO!


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

alba said:


> *Woodturning with a Disability *
> 
> WOODTURNING from the Wheelchair
> (just a copy and paste from www.jamiespeirs.com )
> ...


Hi Bert & Kelly,
thank you.
I do need to get things right. It can cause others confusion.
I was having a conversation with A1Jim about this in a PM.
I use the woodturning as an assessment.
Lots of folk get enough disappointed prior to coming to my shop.
The main reason I start with woodturning is that to date I've never had anyone not make something that in most cases is a treasure. After the woodturning I can normally asses the persons capabilities. No one leaves with a second rate project.
I have a young woman who is blind and has cerebral palsy. Her father asked me not to let her make anything to take home as there was a collection of poorly made items filling their attic already.
I was Shocked, Enraged and lots of other words that I cant spell.
Well after a few months she had made presents for everyone on her Christmas list. We duly helped her wrap.
Her father came an apologised to me. I told him that the apology should be to his wonderful daughter who had all of the potential, just previous "teachers" that did not care.
We went to one of her day groups as her special guests. There were 4 full banqueting tables full of the projects she had made with us. I had forgotten how productive she was.
My right hand Man Gordon deserves a lot of the credit for this as there was a fair amount of 3 hand turning.
Please keep up the suggestions.
This is something we can share and help others.
There are some really amazing parents and caregivers out there that are single handedly giving quality of life for their familys and just by us talking now, we may just give a wee bit of hope for them.

Jamie
in a glorious sunny Scotland


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

alba said:


> *Woodturning with a Disability *
> 
> WOODTURNING from the Wheelchair
> (just a copy and paste from www.jamiespeirs.com )
> ...


You warm and fuzzied my day Alba! I do miss the "aha" moments and miracles that occured when I taught school. If only schools could exist without do nothing administrators. LOL


----------



## GaryD (Mar 5, 2009)

alba said:


> *Woodturning with a Disability *
> 
> WOODTURNING from the Wheelchair
> (just a copy and paste from www.jamiespeirs.com )
> ...


Jamie, thanks for the info. I think everyone can use it.


----------



## DanCo (Jun 19, 2010)

alba said:


> *Woodturning with a Disability *
> 
> WOODTURNING from the Wheelchair
> (just a copy and paste from www.jamiespeirs.com )
> ...


Thank you Jamie. I really think you are doing a great service. There is a facility about 2 miles from my house that is a rehabilitation center for people that have had traumatic brain injury. I have a neighbor who was a patient and also worked there. I talked with him last night and he called the director (they are still friends). I meet with them next week. I really like the idea of turning as the assessment. I have 3 lathes and that is what I was going to approach them with. Thank you again. I will be in touch with you in the next couple of days. Kelly, I was afraid of missing the aha moments. I might not have to miss them after all. Thank you.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

alba said:


> *Woodturning with a Disability *
> 
> WOODTURNING from the Wheelchair
> (just a copy and paste from www.jamiespeirs.com )
> ...


Hi Daniel,
I had a lovely young woman come to learn.
She was a tanker Captain and skippered one of the larger Super Tankers prior to having a brain tumor.
She unfortunately cant remember me. Big Deal.
But I managed to get her a lathe and she turns daily, her Dad keeps in touch and lets me know how she is doing.
He always thanks ME. It was her who had such potential.
Her memory capacity is so bad that she writes a note when she goes into the kitchen to make a cup of tea. Yet she can happily work away with a list of what to do.
I'm so Lucky, I love my job.

Jamie


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

alba said:


> *Woodturning with a Disability *
> 
> WOODTURNING from the Wheelchair
> (just a copy and paste from www.jamiespeirs.com )
> ...


I am so amazed at the work you do Jamie . your program is wonderful.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

alba said:


> *Woodturning with a Disability *
> 
> WOODTURNING from the Wheelchair
> (just a copy and paste from www.jamiespeirs.com )
> ...


Jim from you that is a huge compliment, as I know that you also are active within your own community and further afield.
I think that folk may not realise how much "I" get from it.
It is such a two way project.

Jamie


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

alba said:


> *Woodturning with a Disability *
> 
> WOODTURNING from the Wheelchair
> (just a copy and paste from www.jamiespeirs.com )
> ...


Jamie
I always want to help folks but there's no comparison to all the people you help I'm so proud to be a lumberjock when folks like you are here. You always get when your give.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

alba said:


> *Woodturning with a Disability *
> 
> WOODTURNING from the Wheelchair
> (just a copy and paste from www.jamiespeirs.com )
> ...


its a fantastic blog Jamie tank´s

take care
Dennis


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

alba said:


> *Woodturning with a Disability *
> 
> WOODTURNING from the Wheelchair
> (just a copy and paste from www.jamiespeirs.com )
> ...


Kelly, Thanks for your supportive comments there. I never thought that you are a teacher too. Well most of us feel the behavioral aspect as we are with these students. Experts on the job like other LJ may have different attitude towards instructional skills… when you do like Jordan or others … they are already in the midst (feeling) that anyone who is interested must know the proper way both theory and practical… Consider myself as a student of Jamie…. my objective maybe to learn lathe… but in the end Jamie might be developing myself in how to teach lathe rather than perform projects from lathe… different ha… as it is… we have to be objective on the course and assessment goes a long long way. Thanks again.

Jamie, I am very proud of you… not only being a woodworker but in promoting assistance to those on wheels. Keep up the good work.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

alba said:


> *Woodturning with a Disability *
> 
> WOODTURNING from the Wheelchair
> (just a copy and paste from www.jamiespeirs.com )
> ...


Bret- yepper I am an old school marm. Do you also teach? Jamie is a great teacher and I am proud to call him my friend.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

*Time to move on.*

I write this with a heavy heart.
I thought twice about sharing this, but then I realised that it is important to share the sad with the glad.

About ten years ago I was approached by the local Authority to see if I could take a young man with a Learning Disability.
I never promise that they can do woodwork until I have interviewed the person. When I have the interview all my other "Jolly Rogues" will be around at a distance appearing busy. We have a close knit wee team and it is important that we can all get on. This is at my Home after all.
When it is a learning disability I like to be sure of good hand to or eye coordination and attention span. You normally get all that in an assessment from an Occupational Therapistor other health care professional.
Not to say this would prevent the person from trying woodworking. We would just need to have 2-3 people present for safety.
I wander.
We agreed to take him on for a six week course.
That was ten years ago 2 days a week. During this period I've had a bypass a ruptured spleen, yet during these times he came to the hospital instead of the shop. I was in for 6 month.
When he came at first he had never caught a bus on his own and only with a carer. Within 3 months he was travelling on his own and last year he took his Mum to Spain. He did all the bookings on line.
This young man is now 38 and only now has he the confidence to go for a new job. His whole life he was told what he COULDN'T DO not what he COULD DO.
I'll continue this.
Just that I know what I want to say I must think how to write it.
I'm new to Blog so please be patient.
Yours
Jamie


----------



## terrilynne (Jun 24, 2010)

alba said:


> *Time to move on.*
> 
> I write this with a heavy heart.
> I thought twice about sharing this, but then I realised that it is important to share the sad with the glad.
> ...


So your sad because he's looking for another job and leaving you? You should be proud of him and yourself.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

alba said:


> *Time to move on.*
> 
> I write this with a heavy heart.
> I thought twice about sharing this, but then I realised that it is important to share the sad with the glad.
> ...


Jamie, this made me remove a little tear of joy from my eye.
Thank you for beeing who you are,
Mads


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

alba said:


> *Time to move on.*
> 
> I write this with a heavy heart.
> I thought twice about sharing this, but then I realised that it is important to share the sad with the glad.
> ...


Jamie,

It is great that you participate in this program. I am pretty sure that this man became a friend as well. I am equally sure that he will drop by and say hello more often than you think.
It is great that he got to a point where he can get a job in this jungle. 
Being a teacher for that long with the same student you kind of get a fatherly feeling.

I think you should be proud and happy. It is time to add another student.


----------



## TheGravedigger (May 20, 2007)

alba said:


> *Time to move on.*
> 
> I write this with a heavy heart.
> I thought twice about sharing this, but then I realised that it is important to share the sad with the glad.
> ...


Nothing sad about it. It's always wonderful to see people go farther than they (or anybody else) thought they could. You have a rare gift for working with the disadvantaged - keep up the good work!


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

alba said:


> *Time to move on.*
> 
> I write this with a heavy heart.
> I thought twice about sharing this, but then I realised that it is important to share the sad with the glad.
> ...


Jaimie..
What's missing ?
I know you're troubled somehow here, but like the others have said, it sounds like 
a positive, you've brought a young man along who needed guidance and help and YOU and your crew gave it and he's moving on ? I'd hope this is actualy a happy thing, the man's a man who's been able to develop with
your help.
You commented on my response to the wheelchair dificulties with everything built for the standees..my view is it's also built for the right handed only..or those with two hands..If you've got the fellow to that stage, doing the work and booking on line from "you can't" then I'm going to cheer ..
I hope that's where we're at ?

(and did you figure out how to get the chair on the roof for the repairs ?  )


----------



## RonPeters (Jul 7, 2010)

alba said:


> *Time to move on.*
> 
> I write this with a heavy heart.
> I thought twice about sharing this, but then I realised that it is important to share the sad with the glad.
> ...


It takes a big heart to do what you do, helping those who are less fortunate.

Welcome ablog!


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

alba said:


> *Time to move on.*
> 
> I write this with a heavy heart.
> I thought twice about sharing this, but then I realised that it is important to share the sad with the glad.
> ...


Your apprentice has become your teacher now


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

alba said:


> *Time to move on.*
> 
> I write this with a heavy heart.
> I thought twice about sharing this, but then I realised that it is important to share the sad with the glad.
> ...


So many people have to wonder if … what they do with their lives … makes a difference.

You don't have to ask yourself that question. You do.

It's a blessing to be able to help those who-to some degree-society casts aside as "not being of much use."

You should be proud of yourself for this.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

alba said:


> *Time to move on.*
> 
> I write this with a heavy heart.
> I thought twice about sharing this, but then I realised that it is important to share the sad with the glad.
> ...


Jamie, you should be proud of helping this young man become so self sufficient. You have helped him develop the self-confidence that will serve him well on his life's journey. I am sure you are sad that he is looking for another position but, by doing so, he is maturing.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

alba said:


> *Time to move on.*
> 
> I write this with a heavy heart.
> I thought twice about sharing this, but then I realised that it is important to share the sad with the glad.
> ...


Jamie, You have obviously been a very positive teacher for this young man and I simply have to admire you for what a difference you must have been for this individual. He's like a child you have raised and now you must let him fly on his own, when when it seems others had given up on him and there was little chance of him doing that. What a great contribution to human kind you've made. I can sense your feeling of loss and it may be easy for me to say this, but you can feel very good about yourself to have guided him along life's way and allow him the dignity of being self-supporting by teaching him a skill because you love it so.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

alba said:


> *Time to move on.*
> 
> I write this with a heavy heart.
> I thought twice about sharing this, but then I realised that it is important to share the sad with the glad.
> ...


Jamie, Take all the time you need to think and get it down right. This man sounds like he turned into a terrific person and reading between the lines it seems you are sad cause something happened? You make me feel the same way, proud and sad. I'll wait till you write more before letting my imagination run wild and end up with the wrong conclusion. Regards;

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

alba said:


> *Time to move on.*
> 
> I write this with a heavy heart.
> I thought twice about sharing this, but then I realised that it is important to share the sad with the glad.
> ...


A very moving story thus far. A story of two remarkable men.You and him. Makes me want to hear more of your doings with the "wee team".

Like Bearpie I am afraid to read between the lines.


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

alba said:


> *Time to move on.*
> 
> I write this with a heavy heart.
> I thought twice about sharing this, but then I realised that it is important to share the sad with the glad.
> ...


I am glad you shared this. I agree, this is a great outcome and a very uplifting story. For him to be able to be an independant and responsible person. What more could you ask for. You must be so very pleased that this is the outcome after all your time spent with him and knowing what he was like initially. 
You must be a wonderfully patient and understanding person. Keep up the great work


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

alba said:


> *Time to move on.*
> 
> I write this with a heavy heart.
> I thought twice about sharing this, but then I realised that it is important to share the sad with the glad.
> ...


like every parrent you very well know we have only borrowed our children and we very well knows 
that the day will come to say goodbuy and wisch them all the best in life while we hope we have given 
them the ballast to go thrugh life with out too many hurdles 
bee proud and have in mind that children always return and visit the parrents before they know it 

have a great and safe day
Dennis


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

alba said:


> *Time to move on.*
> 
> I write this with a heavy heart.
> I thought twice about sharing this, but then I realised that it is important to share the sad with the glad.
> ...


first… your blog is beautiful and very well written.

Thank you for deciding to share your story with us. my heart aches as it waits for part II. 
Regardless of the ending you will always be able to look back at "part I" and smile - being proud of what you have done and of what this young man was able to achieve in just 10 years. This progress, this sense of community, this helping of our fellow man - is what life is about.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

alba said:


> *Time to move on.*
> 
> I write this with a heavy heart.
> I thought twice about sharing this, but then I realised that it is important to share the sad with the glad.
> ...


Jamie- I hear your heavy heart. And if your heart is heavy than we are here to listen and support. Losing someone special, whaterver the reason is always a difficult thing.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

alba said:


> *Time to move on.*
> 
> I write this with a heavy heart.
> I thought twice about sharing this, but then I realised that it is important to share the sad with the glad.
> ...


It is bad that it took 38 years, but it is better than if it had not happened at all. Money can not buy time, but
time spent with a group of jolly rogues can buy a lot of happiness and sharing. Thank you for sharing with us
and with all of your rogues.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

*Time to further move on*

Well, thanks for all the nice replies.
When he started coming here it was always in the company of a carer or the title of support worker. This was a strange set up, whenever we spoke to him he would look at the floor and wait for the carer to answer. This we soon solved, Gordon (my right hand) took the carer to one side and taught them to turn.
This gave me the opportunity to work one on one. So begun the making shavings. He must have made garden dibbers and spurtle's for everyone that he knew or had ever met. We also managed to talk about long term plans and where he wanted to go with his woodworking.
After about 2 months, he announced that he no longer wanted a carer to accompany him. So we arranged a shadow to stay in the distance for safety. It all went great and his liberation begun.
Travel for him seemed to be his main goal, so woodworking shows timber buying. In fact anything that meant going out for the day. He made all his families presents and random gifts for strangers. He could teach anyone about giving.
The one role he took to with gusto was shop safety. He took this as a personal mission and no one was safe for getting pulled up for not using the correct safety equipment. Norm would be proud of him. It has been a great experience. I think I may have taken him as a wee brother. He now has a job dealing with the public, wow. My wife Shirley has just moved to the local hospital and that is where he will be working. So we are all still very much in touch. I hope he finds his next goal. Finding a partner. I know that I will hear come the time. I'm an old romantic as well. 
During this period many others have come and gone. Normally about 3 months being normal. It is a great way of getting folks self confidence up.
We have had a fair few professionals around observing what we do. They think we are doing something right. We think we just go about things in a normal way. Tea Breaks & time keeping are major parts of our day and we keep set times. I've been told that this is good practice. It creates security.
Since my accident 16 odd years ago, I've had my shop open to folk that have an interest in woodworking, mainly wood turning though. There have been many wonderful people. I've learned so much from these folk. I've had folk who are terminal, blind, cerebral palsy amputees the list could go on.

Some of these goodbyes have been sad, the one person was in his 40's and was a professor. He had terminal cancer and his parting words always "I'll see you next week if I'm still around." Well one week he was not around. He came to me as he had always wanted to do woodwork and had always put it off. So he had decided that he would have enough time do woodturning. So his journey began. He just loved it, he went home did his homework. He came every week with his latest creations like a wee boy showing his Dad. He had asked me early on about wanting to learn to sharpen his own chisels. I told him that it can take a time or the expensive route of buying a system could be taught in a morning. He said, "whats Money, you cant buy time". That will always stick with me.

I'll put up some wonderful stories not at all sad, if there is interest.
It will also include what "I" get from it.

Jamie in a Sunny but Chilly Scotland


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

alba said:


> *Time to further move on*
> 
> Well, thanks for all the nice replies.
> When he started coming here it was always in the company of a carer or the title of support worker. This was a strange set up, whenever we spoke to him he would look at the floor and wait for the carer to answer. This we soon solved, Gordon (my right hand) took the carer to one side and taught them to turn.
> ...


Jamie, Funny, I had a feeling when I first "met" you here on LJ's and then reading your comments to posts, that there was much more to you that was obvious. I'm proud to know you and look forward to more stories of your experiences.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

alba said:


> *Time to further move on*
> 
> Well, thanks for all the nice replies.
> When he started coming here it was always in the company of a carer or the title of support worker. This was a strange set up, whenever we spoke to him he would look at the floor and wait for the carer to answer. This we soon solved, Gordon (my right hand) took the carer to one side and taught them to turn.
> ...


You are such a sweetie! You know Jamie- I taught special education for what feels like a million years- and I always say the greatest compliment any teacher could ever have comes when their student outgrows them and moves along to the next teacher who can better meet their needs. So this young man has gained confidence and skills and his world was opened- literally the doors have been flung open. For him the doors of the house, the bus, the shop, the store, the airport, the internet, and now the doors of the hospital have been opened when before all were closed. And yes, very often as teachers, we learn and receive more from our students than we could ever repay. So now my Scotsman, what are "dibbers and spurtle's?"


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

alba said:


> *Time to further move on*
> 
> Well, thanks for all the nice replies.
> When he started coming here it was always in the company of a carer or the title of support worker. This was a strange set up, whenever we spoke to him he would look at the floor and wait for the carer to answer. This we soon solved, Gordon (my right hand) took the carer to one side and taught them to turn.
> ...


Very touching, Jamie.
You are a good person. This is what we need in the world… more kindness, caring and patience with each other.
Whatever we do comes back to us hundredfold. Often we learn more from some of our students than we can ever teach them.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

alba said:


> *Time to further move on*
> 
> Well, thanks for all the nice replies.
> When he started coming here it was always in the company of a carer or the title of support worker. This was a strange set up, whenever we spoke to him he would look at the floor and wait for the carer to answer. This we soon solved, Gordon (my right hand) took the carer to one side and taught them to turn.
> ...


A Spurtle's what a good Scot uses to stir his oatmeal so it dosen't stick to the pot, a wooden stirrrrr stick.. Dibber I have seen used to refer to a tool for making the hole in the ground for planting seedlings ?

(aww, Jaimie you may have just started a new competition..who can make the most orrrriginal Spurtle !)

And all I can add to the comments..keep up the good work..the boys and the men and all need you.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

alba said:


> *Time to further move on*
> 
> Well, thanks for all the nice replies.
> When he started coming here it was always in the company of a carer or the title of support worker. This was a strange set up, whenever we spoke to him he would look at the floor and wait for the carer to answer. This we soon solved, Gordon (my right hand) took the carer to one side and taught them to turn.
> ...


I agree- it is time for a spurtle challenge.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

alba said:


> *Time to further move on*
> 
> Well, thanks for all the nice replies.
> When he started coming here it was always in the company of a carer or the title of support worker. This was a strange set up, whenever we spoke to him he would look at the floor and wait for the carer to answer. This we soon solved, Gordon (my right hand) took the carer to one side and taught them to turn.
> ...


Thanks for sharing this Jamie, it is amazing the transformation that can happen to someone when they feel like they can be useful and creative.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

alba said:


> *Time to further move on*
> 
> Well, thanks for all the nice replies.
> When he started coming here it was always in the company of a carer or the title of support worker. This was a strange set up, whenever we spoke to him he would look at the floor and wait for the carer to answer. This we soon solved, Gordon (my right hand) took the carer to one side and taught them to turn.
> ...


this past year a common thread has wound its way through my life: We have to tell our stories. 
It is through our stories that the Wisdom is passed along to others and to the next generations. It is through our stories that we learn about true heroism, inspiration and the "right".

Thank you for sharing your story - or I should say "stories" as I hope we shall be hearing many, many more.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

alba said:


> *Time to further move on*
> 
> Well, thanks for all the nice replies.
> When he started coming here it was always in the company of a carer or the title of support worker. This was a strange set up, whenever we spoke to him he would look at the floor and wait for the carer to answer. This we soon solved, Gordon (my right hand) took the carer to one side and taught them to turn.
> ...


Jamie,

You my friend are what IS RIGHT in this world. With all the greed and crazy in this world you have shown that people still have heart. Your blog is inspirational, your attitude and actions admirable. Your stories need to be heard, keep em coming!


----------



## Hopdevil (Dec 13, 2009)

alba said:


> *Time to further move on*
> 
> Well, thanks for all the nice replies.
> When he started coming here it was always in the company of a carer or the title of support worker. This was a strange set up, whenever we spoke to him he would look at the floor and wait for the carer to answer. This we soon solved, Gordon (my right hand) took the carer to one side and taught them to turn.
> ...


Jamie,
I know you feel your students inspire you, but WOW, do you inspire us. Thank you so much for helping make this world a better place.
Buzz


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

alba said:


> *Time to further move on*
> 
> Well, thanks for all the nice replies.
> When he started coming here it was always in the company of a carer or the title of support worker. This was a strange set up, whenever we spoke to him he would look at the floor and wait for the carer to answer. This we soon solved, Gordon (my right hand) took the carer to one side and taught them to turn.
> ...


OK Jamie, Rivergirl has issued a spurtle challenge, I am sure we can eliminate that round thing the English call
a spurtle stick, but then we are left with all the other shapes, curved to fit certain pans, ones with holes in
them to help provide a better mixing of materials and a few other shapes. Since you are the Expert, and I
am fairly certain no one will disagree, could you provide us with some idea of what we should be making, I
am sure that Mafe will be able to provide some wonderful ideas for handles. We could even set a time limit
of two minutes to two years (would not want to be too vague here). Keep up the good work.


----------



## Blondewood (Mar 30, 2009)

alba said:


> *Time to further move on*
> 
> Well, thanks for all the nice replies.
> When he started coming here it was always in the company of a carer or the title of support worker. This was a strange set up, whenever we spoke to him he would look at the floor and wait for the carer to answer. This we soon solved, Gordon (my right hand) took the carer to one side and taught them to turn.
> ...


Hi Jamie,
Thank you so much for writing your blog and sharing your touching and inspiring stories. Please "put up" some more as time allows.
Vicki


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

alba said:


> *Time to further move on*
> 
> Well, thanks for all the nice replies.
> When he started coming here it was always in the company of a carer or the title of support worker. This was a strange set up, whenever we spoke to him he would look at the floor and wait for the carer to answer. This we soon solved, Gordon (my right hand) took the carer to one side and taught them to turn.
> ...


Jamie,
Giving always brings joy to the giver. But in this situation, you have a two street going. But as much joy as you receive, this young man has received much more from you. You have given him the knowledge to live life and the courage to step up and do it. Bless you Sir.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

alba said:


> *Time to further move on*
> 
> Well, thanks for all the nice replies.
> When he started coming here it was always in the company of a carer or the title of support worker. This was a strange set up, whenever we spoke to him he would look at the floor and wait for the carer to answer. This we soon solved, Gordon (my right hand) took the carer to one side and taught them to turn.
> ...


Jamie thank´s for sharing theese stories with us 
you most bee one hell of a teacher and inspirator 
that got the luck to learn to know you and meet you 

take care
Dennis


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

alba said:


> *Time to further move on*
> 
> Well, thanks for all the nice replies.
> When he started coming here it was always in the company of a carer or the title of support worker. This was a strange set up, whenever we spoke to him he would look at the floor and wait for the carer to answer. This we soon solved, Gordon (my right hand) took the carer to one side and taught them to turn.
> ...


I agree with the wonderful stories(if you could call actual happenings stories) you are telling and would love to hear more.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## Rob200 (Sep 21, 2009)

alba said:


> *Time to further move on*
> 
> Well, thanks for all the nice replies.
> When he started coming here it was always in the company of a carer or the title of support worker. This was a strange set up, whenever we spoke to him he would look at the floor and wait for the carer to answer. This we soon solved, Gordon (my right hand) took the carer to one side and taught them to turn.
> ...


Jamie way to go it is like god gives you wings when you help others like will it hard to say what it like you have to just do it and find out for your self


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

alba said:


> *Time to further move on*
> 
> Well, thanks for all the nice replies.
> When he started coming here it was always in the company of a carer or the title of support worker. This was a strange set up, whenever we spoke to him he would look at the floor and wait for the carer to answer. This we soon solved, Gordon (my right hand) took the carer to one side and taught them to turn.
> ...


Jamie, I love your stories. It's great to see the extent that people surprise themselves with what they can do. Too often they focus on the can't do and get stuck there.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

alba said:


> *Time to further move on*
> 
> Well, thanks for all the nice replies.
> When he started coming here it was always in the company of a carer or the title of support worker. This was a strange set up, whenever we spoke to him he would look at the floor and wait for the carer to answer. This we soon solved, Gordon (my right hand) took the carer to one side and taught them to turn.
> ...


Jamie, you are kind man.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

alba said:


> *Time to further move on*
> 
> Well, thanks for all the nice replies.
> When he started coming here it was always in the company of a carer or the title of support worker. This was a strange set up, whenever we spoke to him he would look at the floor and wait for the carer to answer. This we soon solved, Gordon (my right hand) took the carer to one side and taught them to turn.
> ...


Jamie it's a wonderful story.
You have a gift, something rare, the ability to understand the others, but most of all you have no fear of exposing your heart, and a joy in seeing others happy.
Best thoughts from my heart,
Mads


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

alba said:


> *Time to further move on*
> 
> Well, thanks for all the nice replies.
> When he started coming here it was always in the company of a carer or the title of support worker. This was a strange set up, whenever we spoke to him he would look at the floor and wait for the carer to answer. This we soon solved, Gordon (my right hand) took the carer to one side and taught them to turn.
> ...


Yes.

By all means, please DO continue sharing these stories.

One of the great things about our mutual craft is that we have the ability to create beauty.

And beauty adds to the quality of life.

But your other way of creating beauty … is equally powerful, equally important, and-perhaps-even more compelling.

I, for one, would gladly tune in, to hear stories like these


----------



## Benighted (Jul 26, 2010)

alba said:


> *Time to further move on*
> 
> Well, thanks for all the nice replies.
> When he started coming here it was always in the company of a carer or the title of support worker. This was a strange set up, whenever we spoke to him he would look at the floor and wait for the carer to answer. This we soon solved, Gordon (my right hand) took the carer to one side and taught them to turn.
> ...


Lovely stories Jamie,

Keep posting them, as they are really inspirational, and just makes you wish one lived close to you to come by and give you a hug for being such a beautiful human-being.

Best wishes from the depths of my heart
/Jani


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

*Woman's Work*

This was a story that I was unsure about sharing as it is a fairly complicated situation. 
I have just come back from a short Retreat and while I was there I got speaking to a friend who is a cello player.
She told me the story of how she had worked with a young woman also with Cerebral Palsy. They created a dance routine with music.
So I decided to write about it.
One of the most prolific woodturner's that I ever had the pleasure of teaching was a young woman
She has Cerebral Palsy along with a few other problems.
I was approached by a group who deal with adults that have a learning disability. Which I can assure you was not the case with her. However it is common to put people into this category, mainly due to lack of communication.
When I met her at first I was very doubtful that she would manage. However she was persuasive and along with Gordon's vote I decided to give her a try at the lathe.
I phoned her Dad to get some more details and he asked if I would mind not letting her bring "The Rubbish" she makes home with her. To say I was shocked would be an understatement. He explained that over the years she had been doing many crafts and the items she had made were of a bad quality. She had even went on a jewellery making course costing a few thousand pounds only to return with necklaces made with string and macaroni painted.
It was turning with three hands Gordon supplying the third from behind the lathe.
The first day she came with a list of people she wanted to make Christmas presents for. She was a lot more confident than I was. So we began going through her list and even helped her wrap the presents.
Well she made all the presents on her list. Not the most complex projects but all well finished. The star present was a baton for her Dad to use when he went fishing.
So Christmas day I got a phone call from her Dad. He could not stop apologising for his previous statement. All I said to him was that the apology should be for his wonderful daughter. Don't misunderstand; this was a wonderful man who had to take early retirement from the Police to care for his wife and daughter. Both being in wheelchairs.
She came every Wednesday morning for over a year. She went on to another project that I would find out about later.
We got an invitation to be guests of honour at her open day. When we got there we were amazed to see two tables of the turned items that she had made.
The surprise for us on the day was the reading of some of her poetry. This had been her latest project. It was read out by her with some help from her carer. It was wonderful.
The one other condition that she had that no one had told us about was that she was registered as being blind. She could only see about a foot in front of her. Which was why she sat so close to the lathe and was doing a lot by touch and that had been the main reason for needing a third hand. 
She now has her own house, which is like a supported accommodation with her own carers 24/7. It is in the same village that I live in. She keeps in touch and tells us of her other projects. I have to say that I learned a lot from her. She had so much guts and never let things get her down nor did she ever complain. She also has a wonderful big smile. I love my job.
One other thing, I like to make sure that what anyone makes is of a good quality. I don't want people saying something is nice out of sympathy. If some thing goes wrong, it goes into the fire and we start again with a fresh piece and the secrets are just ash. I've a couple of list of woodturning projects and offer the list like a menu, so that the person can choose from items that are within their capabilities. Over the years though many students have surpassed me, which is the extra bonus you get for sharing.

I hope this all makes sense and that I've not missed anything.

Yours Jamie
4:30am in a dark and crisp Scotland


----------



## Broglea (Dec 9, 2009)

alba said:


> *Woman's Work*
> 
> This was a story that I was unsure about sharing as it is a fairly complicated situation.
> I have just come back from a short Retreat and while I was there I got speaking to a friend who is a cello player.
> ...


Jamie - you inspire me with your heart for helping others. Thanks so much for sharing these.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

alba said:


> *Woman's Work*
> 
> This was a story that I was unsure about sharing as it is a fairly complicated situation.
> I have just come back from a short Retreat and while I was there I got speaking to a friend who is a cello player.
> ...


Jamie, I trully believe that if given sometimes and the right environment, everyone can produce outstanding results. It looks like you are providing that.


----------



## JimArnoldChess (Mar 15, 2010)

alba said:


> *Woman's Work*
> 
> This was a story that I was unsure about sharing as it is a fairly complicated situation.
> I have just come back from a short Retreat and while I was there I got speaking to a friend who is a cello player.
> ...


What a great story!

Just goes to show that we're all the same no matter what our 'apparent' differences. Cheers to you, I teach a bit and it is truly amazing what you get back, not only in terms of students making ME being a better carver (which it has), but in sharing and watching the personal and artistic growth and confidence of people through woodworking.

Best to you,

Jim


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

alba said:


> *Woman's Work*
> 
> This was a story that I was unsure about sharing as it is a fairly complicated situation.
> I have just come back from a short Retreat and while I was there I got speaking to a friend who is a cello player.
> ...


Jamie, The stories you share about real experiences with special people are really great. I have a handicapped younger brother, Tony. Thinking back now on how hard it was when he was growing up. The doctors back then suggested he be institutionalized but my Mother refused. What a joy he has been over the years. He later held a janitorial job at a hospital and became a very popular staff member for more than 20 years.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

alba said:


> *Woman's Work*
> 
> This was a story that I was unsure about sharing as it is a fairly complicated situation.
> I have just come back from a short Retreat and while I was there I got speaking to a friend who is a cello player.
> ...


Jamie,
Your stories are so wonderful. They not only speak of talented and hard working students but of a teacher who is patient and kind. We need more like you in this world.
Ellen


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

alba said:


> *Woman's Work*
> 
> This was a story that I was unsure about sharing as it is a fairly complicated situation.
> I have just come back from a short Retreat and while I was there I got speaking to a friend who is a cello player.
> ...


Thank you all,
I'm not sure how you respond to comments on a Blog.
I hope that they show that we all have potential.
With support and kindness the human flower blooms for all to share.
In my short time on LJ's* I've* found that spirit of kindness from you all.

Jamie


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

alba said:


> *Woman's Work*
> 
> This was a story that I was unsure about sharing as it is a fairly complicated situation.
> I have just come back from a short Retreat and while I was there I got speaking to a friend who is a cello player.
> ...


it's the teachers job
to bring out 
the best in the student

the student
that brings out
the best in the teacher

is joy to behold

well done

to the two 
of you


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

alba said:


> *Woman's Work*
> 
> This was a story that I was unsure about sharing as it is a fairly complicated situation.
> I have just come back from a short Retreat and while I was there I got speaking to a friend who is a cello player.
> ...


I do not think that even a 4:00 am it could be dark anyplace that you are. Thank you for sharing your life
and its rewards with us. Just one question, have you tried a compound slide rest for lathe work. I have
arthritis and can no longer handle the rough work of removing the bulk of the wood, so I use some homemade
cutting tools and rough the wood into shape, while sitting on a stool. I then only have to stand for a much
shorter time to finish the piece. Continue to light up our lives.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

alba said:


> *Woman's Work*
> 
> This was a story that I was unsure about sharing as it is a fairly complicated situation.
> I have just come back from a short Retreat and while I was there I got speaking to a friend who is a cello player.
> ...


*Gus* that sounds great,
I've done adaptations for one armed wood-turners.
It would be great if you could post a picture.
*Rand* is also putting together a Blog on adaptations and I'm sure he would also be keen to add this
http://lumberjocks.com/lilredweldingrod

*David*, thanks. I've had some Super Stars over the years.

*Dr Ken* your Mother is a very wise woman. Lots of parents listen to the experts and it is not always for the best. The compassion in the heart knows better.

*Jim* Yes the return far outweighs the outlay. Just one smile is a reward.

*Ellen* I think there are many caring and giving folk on LJ's. You offer your ideas to all.

*MsDebbie's* latest post shows Martins inner heart.
http://lumberjocks.com/MsDebbieP/blog/19505


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

alba said:


> *Woman's Work*
> 
> This was a story that I was unsure about sharing as it is a fairly complicated situation.
> I have just come back from a short Retreat and while I was there I got speaking to a friend who is a cello player.
> ...


Jamie- you are such a heart warmer.


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

alba said:


> *Woman's Work*
> 
> This was a story that I was unsure about sharing as it is a fairly complicated situation.
> I have just come back from a short Retreat and while I was there I got speaking to a friend who is a cello player.
> ...


Another amazing story. Thank you for doing, and thank you for sharing.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

alba said:


> *Woman's Work*
> 
> This was a story that I was unsure about sharing as it is a fairly complicated situation.
> I have just come back from a short Retreat and while I was there I got speaking to a friend who is a cello player.
> ...


This is a wonderful story told by a wonderful man. God Bless.

You asked about my people once and just did notice it only the other day. They mostly come from Ireland and Scotland many, many years ago. We lost track and no longer know from which specific parts. I'm Irish American from my fathers side and on my mothers side I'm Scotch-Irish-American. My great grandfather come strait from Ireland. We have some English in us but we're mostly Scotch-Irish leaning a little more so to the Irish. I love the culture of both Ireland and Scotland. Everyone of us in my family have always been as stubborn as mules. I always enjoy reading your posts. Take care, Jamie.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

alba said:


> *Woman's Work*
> 
> This was a story that I was unsure about sharing as it is a fairly complicated situation.
> I have just come back from a short Retreat and while I was there I got speaking to a friend who is a cello player.
> ...


ceep let them come Jamie they are so inspiring to read
they realy make the words you can do what you want and be what ever you want 
comes to life in the real world 
thank you for sharing

Dennis


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

alba said:


> *Woman's Work*
> 
> This was a story that I was unsure about sharing as it is a fairly complicated situation.
> I have just come back from a short Retreat and while I was there I got speaking to a friend who is a cello player.
> ...


quite amazing Jamie, thanks for writing it out.

I think woodworking (turning in this case) is so much different than any other craft, as the material is alive, warm and unique. wood can talk to you, and will react to what you are doing with it which also makes it so much more gratifying to finish projects with it as there is a story behind each of those.

sounds like you 2 were on quite an adventure there.
Cheers!


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

alba said:


> *Woman's Work*
> 
> This was a story that I was unsure about sharing as it is a fairly complicated situation.
> I have just come back from a short Retreat and while I was there I got speaking to a friend who is a cello player.
> ...


*Wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!!* Thanks for the post.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

alba said:


> *Woman's Work*
> 
> This was a story that I was unsure about sharing as it is a fairly complicated situation.
> I have just come back from a short Retreat and while I was there I got speaking to a friend who is a cello player.
> ...


Wonderful story, Jammie. And yes I would love to contribute to anyone's blog on making adjustments to tools, techniques, or whatever it is in order to get the job done.

As for all the people with cerebral palsy; WE need to realize that just because the body may not function up to par, does not mean the brain is not normal. Look at Steven Hawkins. I used to have two friends that lived in Rancho Los Amigos Hospital in Downey, California. Their chairs did everything for them including breath. To beautiful minds trapped in their bodies. Sadly they both passed away in their early thirtys. I used to visit them every weekend and have great conversations. These brothers were two of the lovingest people I have ever met.

Keep up the great work Jamie and may God bless you. Rand


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

alba said:


> *Woman's Work*
> 
> This was a story that I was unsure about sharing as it is a fairly complicated situation.
> I have just come back from a short Retreat and while I was there I got speaking to a friend who is a cello player.
> ...


Gus has posted these pictures and a review

many thanks

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/1760#comment-835894


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

alba said:


> *Woman's Work*
> 
> This was a story that I was unsure about sharing as it is a fairly complicated situation.
> I have just come back from a short Retreat and while I was there I got speaking to a friend who is a cello player.
> ...


Jamie after seing the rewiew I´m pretty sure that this crazy idea that poped up
can be done somehow but I realy don´t know enoff to put it together but If my brain
don´t cheed me I have maybee seen it here on L J
now the idea : simply take an iron lathes slede and mount it on a wooden lathe and 
use the tools from the ironlathe as normal but just on wood instead

well just a crazy Danes thought 
Edit : or more wild use an ironlathe for woodworking

take care
Dennis


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

alba said:


> *Woman's Work*
> 
> This was a story that I was unsure about sharing as it is a fairly complicated situation.
> I have just come back from a short Retreat and while I was there I got speaking to a friend who is a cello player.
> ...


Hi Jamie, since I was gone last week I had the chance today to read all your writings.
Thank you for opening my heart even more.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

*Helping Hands a two way street*

Thank you all for the encouragement.
I've had some really great PM's, with some great questions.

In this title I could relate to many wonderful folk over the years. I thought though I would relate a story of one of my Jolly Rouges who is now a mere 76.
In 2004 I got a phone call asking about woodturning lessons for this woman's Dads 70th Birthday.
They live in Glasgow and although that is only a slow one hour drive, I suggested that she find someone in Glasgow.
Next I new she was at the door. She explained that her Mum had recently passed away and her Dad was very lonely. He was an armature winder to trade and ex merchant navy electrical engineer. He had a wee workshop under his house where he pottered around in. He had mentioned to he would like to try woodturning and she wanted me to teach him.
Why is it when you say no, they hear "come over and we can discuss it"?
Well I wrote out a gift voucher for eight 4hr lessons materials included. She had already put the money in my shirt pocket. In hindsight I should have offered her a job in sales. So I gave her my forms to be signed and the manual for him to read. It lists all the possible projects that he could make.

*So begins the journey. *

When I have a Fee paying student (rare) Shirley always makes up something nice for 11o'clock tea break. She gives the turning smocks a wash. I also clear a path from the shop to the toilet. Move the pile of woodworking magazines from the toilet book rack, sharpen all the tools and prepare the blanks for the day.










My favourite purchase.

So a few weeks later he arrives at 9am on the dot. Complete with collar & tie. Hey! I grew up in the 70's we burned our ties and woman burned there bra's. I notice things like that. He forgot to bring a smile though.
The first lesson is extremely boring, I'm going to explain it a in a wee bit o detail so that it helps a couple of folk who PM me. So you can skip this bit.

I check that they have signed my release form and understood it. Then it is onto the safety LAW's and instructions. We then go through the Instruction manual for the chosen machine, get that signed (I've a page stapled to each manual)Then on the on switch hangs another safety notice that they have to remove before starting. I know this sounds extreme, but as I wrote before, there have been no accidents on my watch in any woodworking shops that I've been responsible for. I was taught by men that were proud of their safety by showing ten fingers ans these men started in shops with steam driven belt drive machines. One other thing is all my machines except the Lathe are not for Students use. This includes the grinder. If they want to learn to grind. It is on their grinder on their chisels. Notices on All machines.

The first thing I do is show the settings and turn a sample of what they are going to make. This I find helps and is also a gift for the students Mum or Other Half.
Then it is the students turns out the same item that you have just turned. Make sure you have like 20 blanks for this job. Don't ever scrimp, it makes the student feel nervous. You will only use two or three but I know from past that students commented on not getting stressed as they were not worried about ruining their project. I also tell them that no one has ever made a faulty item in this shop. This is accompanied by a wink and pointing toward the wood burning stove.
We have tea & sandwiches during this "Critical" break. Seriously, the experts that have came here have said that a "Routine" was one of my strengths.So when 11o'clock comes, we drop our tools with the speed of a "Union Shop." Amazing the speed at this time of day. I normally run a woodturning DVD during this. It helps break the ice. In this case it was needed. He was a hard egg to crack.
This is the first day so back to the Lathe. Managed to produce two saleable Spurtle's. It was then one o'clock on the dot. He thanks me, proceeds to dust himself of with the airgun. AAAAaaaaaaaaah! Note to self; Put misuse of air-hose onto the safety instructions.

Boy, I've bored you enough.
I'll continue.
Would I do it as part two or add it onto this?

Yours Jamie
In a Sunny but freezing Scotland


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

alba said:


> *Helping Hands a two way street*
> 
> Thank you all for the encouragement.
> I've had some really great PM's, with some great questions.
> ...


you leave us hanging!!! you devil 

I chuckled at the tasks done for paying customers  
and you'd best start a new blog for part II so I don't miss it! .. hanging on the edge of my seat.


----------



## Rob200 (Sep 21, 2009)

alba said:


> *Helping Hands a two way street*
> 
> Thank you all for the encouragement.
> I've had some really great PM's, with some great questions.
> ...


it is not boring at all and it is cold hear to just got back from Texas and it is cold there to


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

alba said:


> *Helping Hands a two way street*
> 
> Thank you all for the encouragement.
> I've had some really great PM's, with some great questions.
> ...


*Debbie*
Thank you. That makes sense.

*Robert*
I wondered where you were.
I thought Texas was hot.
I met a Texan on board the old Mail Ship SA VAAL.
He taught me how to eat steak, although when I order it in *Texan* not everyone understands.
He said the only thing that a good steak needs was to polish it's horns and wipe it's tail.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

alba said:


> *Helping Hands a two way street*
> 
> Thank you all for the encouragement.
> I've had some really great PM's, with some great questions.
> ...


Jamie, you are a wonderful fellow. I wish that I could come to Scotland and be one of your students. However, I don't fly because I don't see how an airplane can pull off the road to make a quick repair.  Therefore, I would certainly have to find a boat to take me over. One of these days I want to come visit the old country, especially Scotland and Ireland where most of my folk come from, and if I ever do perhaps I could someday visit with your wonderful self.


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

alba said:


> *Helping Hands a two way street*
> 
> Thank you all for the encouragement.
> I've had some really great PM's, with some great questions.
> ...


A good read!

Saith Rabbie, "What's done we partly may compute, But know not what's resisted."


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

alba said:


> *Helping Hands a two way street*
> 
> Thank you all for the encouragement.
> I've had some really great PM's, with some great questions.
> ...


*Helluvawreck*
Nothing wood be finer.
Would be good to meet up share a cuppa, blether and tales. 

jamie


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

alba said:


> *Helping Hands a two way street*
> 
> Thank you all for the encouragement.
> I've had some really great PM's, with some great questions.
> ...


Anticipating more soon….... You are extremely well organized for safety and liability considerations. You inspire us all.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

alba said:


> *Helping Hands a two way street*
> 
> Thank you all for the encouragement.
> I've had some really great PM's, with some great questions.
> ...


Thank you once again for sharing and the safety warnings, may have to use them as reminders to myself,
familiarity breeds contempt, and if I do not remind myself, I have a tendency to let things slide. I tend to
have my morning tea break here at the computer every day, the doc took me off coffee about 10 years 
ago, thank you again for making my tea break so enjoyable.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

alba said:


> *Helping Hands a two way street*
> 
> Thank you all for the encouragement.
> I've had some really great PM's, with some great questions.
> ...


I think you should continue this here on this thread. We are waiting on edge… a cliff hanger….


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

alba said:


> *Helping Hands a two way street*
> 
> Thank you all for the encouragement.
> I've had some really great PM's, with some great questions.
> ...


Och eye laddie, a great tale to go with the tea..
Dinna stoop nahw, ye need to fill in the gaps !
And WHERE did y'r student have to put that tie ?
(love these stories, it brightens the morning..just under freezing with a grey overcast here !)
And I've got a "right" to the Scots or sort of Scots pseudo speech ..my roots are on the Isle of Lewis..


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

alba said:


> *Helping Hands a two way street*
> 
> Thank you all for the encouragement.
> I've had some really great PM's, with some great questions.
> ...


Thanks you.
I've found writing it in Word easier as I can make the print bigger.

Jamie


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

alba said:


> *Helping Hands a two way street*
> 
> Thank you all for the encouragement.
> I've had some really great PM's, with some great questions.
> ...


I wish you were closer, I plan to take some turning classes soon.

So did he come back?


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

alba said:


> *Helping Hands a two way street*
> 
> Thank you all for the encouragement.
> I've had some really great PM's, with some great questions.
> ...


thank´s for the saftybreak near the end of a long long nightshift with a little snow and ice on the roads
funny enoff this little island hadn´t got the amount of snow the rest of this tiny country has 
some part of it already had 50cm of snow friday

take care Jamie
Dennis


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

alba said:


> *Helping Hands a two way street*
> 
> Thank you all for the encouragement.
> I've had some really great PM's, with some great questions.
> ...


Jamie,
You have this old hi-tech *********************************** in pins and needles from stopping the story half way through. It's not nice to keep a *********************************** in suspense, you know. lol Looking forward to the exciting conclusion tomorrow.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

alba said:


> *Helping Hands a two way street*
> 
> Thank you all for the encouragement.
> I've had some really great PM's, with some great questions.
> ...


Its sometimes harder to teach an old dog new tricks as they think they have a good idea of what they are doing. Look forward to hearing more in this adventure.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

alba said:


> *Helping Hands a two way street*
> 
> Thank you all for the encouragement.
> I've had some really great PM's, with some great questions.
> ...


Dear Jamie,
I almost hope you brake another hand, so you will write us more!
Thank you again,
Mads


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

*Helping Hands part two*

Sorry for the break, I'm not good at getting things down. I wander to much. 

Well there was a post tutorial discussion with my Right Hand Man Gordon. (I must make a note to tell you about Gordon my RHM) Pulling teeth was our consensus. Gordon asked if he had paid the full eight weeks? Worse, nine weeks. I had thrown in an extra week. Some folk who travel will often come for a weekend or two. I prefer doing it weekly and give them homework for the next. After eight weeks they really know their way around the Lathe. It also gives Shirley and I some together time at the weekend. So I throw in an extra day. Normally for grinding/sharpening of tools. With some it can be an introduction to more advanced turning such as hollow forms or nests of bowls.
If anyone is considering doing some part time tuition and want returning clients, always have a next project. 
I wander (I must rather put notes to come back to).
So after Gordon asked for Wednesdays off and me being mean turned that request down.
So the next Wednesday comes along and "ding dong" 9o'clock he arrives ready for the next lesson. Still collar & tie. I thought he had just worn it to make a good first impression. Don't get me wrong my Pop (Grandfather) wore a suit collar & tie, but heck he was a Joiner Foreman and that was a wee while ago. He also put on a pair of Sweet Orr Bib n Brace when he got to work, I must look out a photo. I forgot to mention that I had given him several pieces of 1×1" to practice on and bring back for me to look at. It then let's me know if we can procede or review the piece. His looked good although I suspected a wee bit of an abrasive finish. I'm a sly old fox. It was then onto his first chosen project. They can choose from a list that I give in the manual. They are graded.
All went well and his turning progressed well and it was coming up for his final week. It had been on a very business level would be the only way that I could describe it. It was finally that day and all went well. As we said our goodbyes and shook hands. He had that look I thought I only ever saw in my sons eyes. You know the look. Please spend time with me, I know your busy but…....... Ok, you know the look.
So I said, "you can come back anytime. If you think there may be more I can show you".
That was his first smile.
He said he would see me again next Wednesday.
So that was six years ago and he has been coming since.
His daughter phoned me to say how excited her Dad was.
I think this sums up the "Giving" part of this relationship.

The "Taking" part of this is going to be a bit of an eye opener for ME. I'm going to continue on this students journey over the six years. A lot has happened over those Wednesdays. 
I'm in a wheelchair as Kelly "Rivergirl" would say I put it out there. I do want to share the possibilities with others. It has been a lifesaver for me. Yes, "Overdose" "Anger" "denial" yes the whole seven. So if someone says to me "I feel this certain way". Don't need to say to them, Yes me to and begin a grouching session. No, I just look nod and "Listen". No more. No judging. No advising. Just Listening. When they are ready to ask, that is when I will help and only then. There are experts and couch experts. There are plenty of them out there. "Listeners" now they are few.
Listening is a lot like reading. You will often hear what you want to hear and read what you want to read. That is not listening; sometimes the person talking or writing does not know what they want to ask. To listen you must not try to guess what the person is trying to say or put in suggestions. Follow their lead.
I wander.
Ok so Gordon thinks I'm crazy, he says "you dread him coming every week". A few other remarks in more of a shop tone.
Eventually he opened up and what an interesting man He is an Elder in his Church, does maintenance electrical work & PAT testing for The Church of Scotland. He was an electrical engineer on the oil tankers and had seen the world. We have had many talks and laughs he has been to places in Africa that I also had. So things are going well.
We discuss everything, he aint no fool even for a Highlander(He comes fae wae up North, wild haggis country). We have made so many projects, I forgot them all. When he was getting bored with turning for a bit so I ordered a book on Bandsaw Boxes from Amazon (he had bought his own band-saw). I had never made one before unless you call a joiners brick box for oilstones a bandsaw box. I'll need to discuss this with President of Grease Box Owners Guild (Mad's) if he has any knowledge of this historical item. 
It was great fun and he made bandsaw boxes for everyone, made one for Shirley that was a real beauty. I still must make one myself as they were all of his work. Very strange showing someone how to make something that you have ever mad yourself. All this time he is paying me for a weekly lesson. There were times when we spent weeks just sanding some of my stock items. The final straw came while sanding a huge table in Beech. The sander he was using burned out. The next week he comes with a brand new sander in the box. This I felt was a bit much. Paying me to sand My work then paying for the machinery to do it. Sort of reminded me of that American Fellow, Tom Sawyer?
So after a few weeks he finally agreed to a 25/75% split. This is something I came up with for folk who could not get funding, but Insisted in contributing towards tuition. 3hrs work for me 1hr of tuition. It sounds fair and I've heard (via carers or parents) that they have a pride in knowing that they are part of some bigger projects. Pre Christmas is a 99/1% split as everyone wants to make their Christmas presents. I normally have all my year end stock made by the end of October. Yes it's a Buddhist shop, we also love Chrismas. At our Temple there is always a big Christmas lunch and prayers for world peace.
He has become very much part of the family now. In fact when my Mum came to die with us, I was a bit worried how he would take it as he had lost his wife also to Lung Cancer. He just carried on. He was always pulling her leg and visa versa. He being of the same religion and this was also good. He got to talk to her about all sorts of things as he was my Mum's age also.
I'm wandering again, I hope I'm still on the track of "Taking".

*Rand,* I'll get to the next bit quickly. 

Jamie
In a very White Cold Scottish Morning


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

alba said:


> *Helping Hands part two*
> 
> Sorry for the break, I'm not good at getting things down. I wander to much.
> 
> ...


you are a treasure!

listening - truly is a skill. Few have developed the ability. Also, rare, is that ability to see "that look" and have the courage or integrity to respond to it even if it doesn't seem like it will be a fun experience 

Bravo to you!


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

alba said:


> *Helping Hands part two*
> 
> Sorry for the break, I'm not good at getting things down. I wander to much.
> 
> ...


A good and gentle read, here this cold Kentucky morning.
Teaching frees the soul to express what wonders exist within the artisan.

"Gi'e me a spark o' Nature's fire that's a' the learning I desire."


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

alba said:


> *Helping Hands part two*
> 
> Sorry for the break, I'm not good at getting things down. I wander to much.
> 
> ...


Ah Jaimie..
We should put all this in a book.
Wonderfull.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

alba said:


> *Helping Hands part two*
> 
> Sorry for the break, I'm not good at getting things down. I wander to much.
> 
> ...


I had to wait until my coffee was ready before reading this one, and now that i have read it a few times over and my coffee is gone i want to thank you Jamie for your clever insight and teaching methods. You seem to have this inate ability to capture the best part of people. Keep up the good work and ill be eagerly awaiting the next post to this blog.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

alba said:


> *Helping Hands part two*
> 
> Sorry for the break, I'm not good at getting things down. I wander to much.
> 
> ...


Sometimes the unlikely relationships can lead to the best relationships. I've had a couple myself like that.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

alba said:


> *Helping Hands part two*
> 
> Sorry for the break, I'm not good at getting things down. I wander to much.
> 
> ...


Now Jamie- I just need to figure out how to get some of my lost and lonely sometimes frequent visitors to either pay me for the privelege of hanging around here or to do some work in trade.  Actually, I do make them work- cutting logs- debarking logs etc. etc. but they generally grind to a halt- often in direct relation to the number of MY BEERS they have consumed during the process. On Thanksgiving, when several of the lost and lonely showed up (invited or not) for Thanksgivng dinner my kids said, "MOM- you have got to be f-ing kidding me! LOLLOL ) But I tell them to be gracious and be thankful that they have somewhere to eat. This year I ran out of plates and some had to use bowls. Not a soup kitchen exactly, but sometimes I begin to wonder. However, as you are well aware, most give what they can in their own way. For example, before Thanksgiving, an elderly neighbor- who has no car right now, needed a lift to the food bank. Of course took him and the line there was incredibly long. A sad testament to our soiciety I think. Anyway, he got a free frozen turkey at the food bank. Because he lives alone and lacks freezer space, he insisted that I take the turkey in return for giving him a lift. I resisted, he insisted, and finally I agreed to take the turkey. So I took the bird home, thawed it out, cooked it, and returned it to him, all neatly sliced and inserted into freezer sized bags. This same guy also gives me his food bank peanut butter throughout the year. He doesn't eat peanut butter per se and he gets too much for his own consumption. So I take the P-butter that he leaves on my porch and use it to bake him peanut butter cookies - which he loves. So there it is. The food bank exchange saga. I like you have so many tales like that. Mine are usually about the kitchen and not the wood shop though. LOL. And really, the whole scenario that keeps repeating, either by the same person who across personages can be a real pain in the patooty sometimes, but it never fails that just when I want to cut all ties and run for the river I wake up sometimes and on my porch find a basket of fresh tomatoes or asparagus or a new pile of log slabs in the yard. And I feel terrible for thinking uncharitable thoughts.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

alba said:


> *Helping Hands part two*
> 
> Sorry for the break, I'm not good at getting things down. I wander to much.
> 
> ...


Thank You all.

*Kelly, *you got it in one.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

alba said:


> *Helping Hands part two*
> 
> Sorry for the break, I'm not good at getting things down. I wander to much.
> 
> ...


I tip my hat and bow for you jamie teache how to do a thing you never have done yourself
waow that is incredible teachingpower even thow you had a book etc. but learn an old dog new trick
can bee tuff work

Kelly you have such a big hart 

thank´s for sharing both of you

Dennis


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

alba said:


> *Helping Hands part two*
> 
> Sorry for the break, I'm not good at getting things down. I wander to much.
> 
> ...


Another valuable story - I enjoy every post. Thanks for sharing…


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

alba said:


> *Helping Hands part two*
> 
> Sorry for the break, I'm not good at getting things down. I wander to much.
> 
> ...


I love reading your posts, keep em' coming!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

alba said:


> *Helping Hands part two*
> 
> Sorry for the break, I'm not good at getting things down. I wander to much.
> 
> ...


Wonderful stories, wonderful actions, and please keep the wandering up too. i am enjoying it all.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

alba said:


> *Helping Hands part two*
> 
> Sorry for the break, I'm not good at getting things down. I wander to much.
> 
> ...


Thanks for part 2. I am glad he came back that means a lot.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

alba said:


> *Helping Hands part two*
> 
> Sorry for the break, I'm not good at getting things down. I wander to much.
> 
> ...


Jamie,
Another one for the smile.
I have no idea what a joiners brick box for oilstones are…
And just for the record you are always welcome in my workshop.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

alba said:


> *Helping Hands part two*
> 
> Sorry for the break, I'm not good at getting things down. I wander to much.
> 
> ...


Ohhh yes, I have a little sweet one.
My old Punto car from 96 was broken, and me going to the Caribbian, so what do you do?
You have a wonderful friend who say: 'I'll take care of it'.
Then while you are done this guy gets the car fixed, and as a part of that he works for the mechanic to set up a wall, and even throw in some materials!
What do I do?
I offer him to go and buy some tools for his new workshop.
And he writes me back: 'when I help a friend, I do it for the friendship, so I will not accept any payment'.
Wauuu it can be hard to recieve, I feel so lucky to have a friend like that!
(Just for the record, this guy is Napoleon here from LJ).
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

alba said:


> *Helping Hands part two*
> 
> Sorry for the break, I'm not good at getting things down. I wander to much.
> 
> ...


awww Napoleon is such a good friend for you to have!


----------



## Napoleon (Sep 16, 2010)

alba said:


> *Helping Hands part two*
> 
> Sorry for the break, I'm not good at getting things down. I wander to much.
> 
> ...


Mads you forgot to tell you help me getting stuff home with your car and give me architekt-help for free 

But thanks for your kind words.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

alba said:


> *Helping Hands part two*
> 
> Sorry for the break, I'm not good at getting things down. I wander to much.
> 
> ...


I think to have friends is great.

So thank you all for being Friends.
I was reading that a LJ finds the positive side of it not good.
Such a pity.
I can see the good & the potential in most projects.

Jamie


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

alba said:


> *Helping Hands part two*
> 
> Sorry for the break, I'm not good at getting things down. I wander to much.
> 
> ...


pass the tissues-THIS is what LumberJocks is all about - giving, supporting, friendship, helping hands, ...... yah, makes me proud to say that I am a LumberJock.

Thank you - to all of you.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

*Helping Hands part three Taking*

The taking
I think this is one of the hardest parts. Is it that we don't like taking? Maybe it is a matter of pride, accepting help even when it might not be needed by ourselves. I needed to realise that others also have a need to give and if they cant allow them give, we are being selfish.

I continually use bearings, might be a dust thing or perhaps I'm just a bit to rough on my wheelchairs. I normally just buy new bearings on line. It is quick and easy. So when I needed some bearings for my chair I gave the task out. I don't know why but one set of bearings had no numbers on them. This was the set that I offered up to my "Jolly Rouge"(JR). Where can I get bearings? There are no numbers on them what can I do.

This was like lighting a fire under him. He took the old bearings and went to his old job. He still gets called in for specialised jobs marine and other. Seems that these days the knowledge to fix is being lost and sadly it seems that his talents are being forgotten, cheaper to import a new motor from the Far East. So he took the bearings in to be identified. The following week he arrived with a dozen sets of bearings. There are eight bearings on a wheelchair. He was so exited by it all. His old employer (who was originally his apprentice, he had worked for his Grandfather) even gave the bearings for Free. I think again someone wanting to give to someone that is always giving. So all my chairs had new shiny bearings. It is amazing how much easier a wheelchair is to move with a new set of bearings. He has told me some wonderful stories. He still visits a woman in her 90's that first shown him how to wind a motor. He tell of how she wounf fan motors doing the winding in her hands, no jigs or automation. He said also that she sat talking to other women doing the same thing. They don't did not even look what they were doing, shame another lost skill.

I recently broke my finger, along with this came a few punctures (coincidence). This really floored me and I was at a loss how to get the punctures repaired. Redlittleredweldingrod even offered to come to Scotland to help. I don't know why I was sitting being a misery, but I was. Then on Wednesday when the "JR" arrived, I gave him the task. Wow, it was amazing he got straight into it. He spent all day in the shop. Shirley has been on study leave this week and had to drag him away from the wheels to have some lunch. Oh by the way he now comes as before but stays until 5pm unless there is a church meeting. So at the end of the day I've got five fully working wheelchairs and a spare set primed and ready to go.

During this same period we had a wall blow down and the shop roof suffered damage due to a we storm here in Scotland. The brick wall had landed on Shirley's car. It was about ten put long and fell over in one piece. Now there was nothing I could do about it, but did I think that? NO. I was trying to figure ways in which I could remove the wall from her car using, jacks, pulleys, wedges. You know what I mean, I think all us LJ's think we can tackle anything.










I finally picked up the phone and asked two of my old JR's to help. One of them started coming her when he was 11 and is now married with two kids. So the next I knew they were both here drinking tea. I asked if they thought they could move the wall and was going to share my ideas. To late, they had moved it in one piece before coming in. I think they knew me well enough to get the job done before I got in the way as is usual for me in these situations. Great guy's The other of these two has only use of one hand. So I guess it was a win win situation. Still it was hard to pick up the phone.

Then there is the shop roof. Silly as it may sound. I'm trying to figure out how to get onto the roof to get it fixed. Yes Red littleredweldingrod, sent me a PM with thoughts on that one. LoL I was very lucky, rain only got into two places, but it is the dampness that was my worry. Since then I've got the dehumidifiers running. All my wood is dry, I cant afford to get a high moisture content into it.
I need not have worried the young 76yr old got my trainee Jon and himself onto the roof and did the repairs. No mean feat when you consider that he has had a hip replacement. Which caused much fun in the shop. He was told that he needed a hip replacement. So in true LJ fashion we eBayed replacements hip joints. Yes, they sell them on eBay

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SURGICAL-IMPLANTS-VINERTIA-HIP-JOINT-SHOULDER-JOINT-/220701379350?pt=UK_Collectables_Scientific_MJ&hash=item3362d3cb16#ht_652wt_1139

This is one listed at the moment for those of you that want to go one step further. Poor chap we did rag him a fair bit on the new hip. He got his hip operation quite quickly. This stopped him driving for a while. He also enjoyed his children and grandchildren running after him. Well I guess you can only milk the attention so long and the extra attention soon faded. He had not been for three months and as his house was not wheelchair friendly, a visit to him was out of the question. Turns out that he was getting lonely and bored. He was for some reason under the impression that he would not be able to come back. So I phoned him with a problem about one of the machines. Well he must have broken the speed limit. He got here fast, electrical tool bag in hand and got to work on the faulty machine. It was good to have him back and it also felt good to have asked for HELP.

I hope this has shown a wee slice of life here in Coylton Scotland? I also hope that I managed to describe what I mean by Give & Take. The bit about listening I was unsure about putting it in, so if it appeared brash? I do apologise.

I'm going to put in a bit about My Right Hand Man RHM Gordon. It will weave its way back to this piece though.

I've had PM's asking to list my tuition schedule with the projects list. So I thought I would put it as a separate Blog or should it be kept in this Blog?


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

alba said:


> *Helping Hands part three Taking*
> 
> The taking
> I think this is one of the hardest parts. Is it that we don't like taking? Maybe it is a matter of pride, accepting help even when it might not be needed by ourselves. I needed to realise that others also have a need to give and if they cant allow them give, we are being selfish.
> ...


That should be Taking. 

Jamie
thanks for reading.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

alba said:


> *Helping Hands part three Taking*
> 
> The taking
> I think this is one of the hardest parts. Is it that we don't like taking? Maybe it is a matter of pride, accepting help even when it might not be needed by ourselves. I needed to realise that others also have a need to give and if they cant allow them give, we are being selfish.
> ...


excellent!!
How can someone "do for others" if we never let them.

You tell a beautiful story, filled with wisdom! Thankyou
(and I prefer that you start a new one .. I sometimes miss "additions". )


----------



## Benighted (Jul 26, 2010)

alba said:


> *Helping Hands part three Taking*
> 
> The taking
> I think this is one of the hardest parts. Is it that we don't like taking? Maybe it is a matter of pride, accepting help even when it might not be needed by ourselves. I needed to realise that others also have a need to give and if they cant allow them give, we are being selfish.
> ...


Great read as usual Jamie.

I do agree, and it is so weird, why is it so hard to take some help, giving it is so easy. And as you say, the taking is often a "gift" to the giver, and we let someone give and feel good and happy that they are able to do something for someone.

Thanks for the inspirational reading in this blog series, really makes one think about how to behave to be a great influence in others lives.

BR
/Jani


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

alba said:


> *Helping Hands part three Taking*
> 
> The taking
> I think this is one of the hardest parts. Is it that we don't like taking? Maybe it is a matter of pride, accepting help even when it might not be needed by ourselves. I needed to realise that others also have a need to give and if they cant allow them give, we are being selfish.
> ...


Jaimie, I'd wondered how the roof'd be done, then you add the rest of the work that 
was also on the list for serious need, and showing how your rougues pitched in, makes me wonder 
what's in the Scots water, or tea, or maybe it's you ?
You're showing how people can help each other in so many ways, from teaching as you do,
to returns for the care you've shown.
(I still think you need a book?)
As for the crew that took care of the wall …they saw what had to be done, then did it..as did everyone else.
p.s.. spring'll be there, and here before we know it !!
Now I've got something else grey to deal with besides the weather.., the Grey Cup..
Canada's National Football Championship Game..
Oh, and it's not footie..no Beckham type match, these guys NEED a helmet.. ;-)


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

alba said:


> *Helping Hands part three Taking*
> 
> The taking
> I think this is one of the hardest parts. Is it that we don't like taking? Maybe it is a matter of pride, accepting help even when it might not be needed by ourselves. I needed to realise that others also have a need to give and if they cant allow them give, we are being selfish.
> ...


Jamie, Thank you for taking my "suspense" issues into consideration. lol My paternal grand father always told us, "Never deprive another person of the joy of giving." He had less than a 3rd grade education, but he was a very wise man. And a very good man. 
I enjoyed your story about Gordon. I would love to have the pleasure of meeting him one day as well as yourself.

And speaking of wheelchair bearings, there has to be a better way than these casters on the front of these things. lol I buy mine 50 for $60 + sh and they still last only a couple of weeks. I could rant on those things for at least a week.

Keep the stories coming. We love to hear about your Jolly Rogues. And thanks for giving back to Gordon by letting him help you. That was worth a million to his self esteem.

All our *********************************** best to all in Scotland. Latter Cousin.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

alba said:


> *Helping Hands part three Taking*
> 
> The taking
> I think this is one of the hardest parts. Is it that we don't like taking? Maybe it is a matter of pride, accepting help even when it might not be needed by ourselves. I needed to realise that others also have a need to give and if they cant allow them give, we are being selfish.
> ...


This is a hijack !
Somebody's got to make a bearing set or a full replacement for those bearings that'll 
last.
Even a full wheel repacement, if they can make roller carts for machine shops that'll carry several hundred pounds and last for years, what's up with the wheelchair bearings..
Are the builders using trycycle parts ? Surely one of the L\J's has an answer to that ?

(oh, and the Grey Cup..
CFL-Grey-Cup)

There's been some cheering and horn honking in Montreal-and disappointment in Regina.

For the second year in a row, the Montreal Alouettes have defeated the Saskatchewan Roughriders to win the Grey Cup.

The score in Edmonton-21-18.

The Alouettes are the first back-to-back Grey Cup champions since Toronto did the trick in 1996 and '97. (2)

--


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

alba said:


> *Helping Hands part three Taking*
> 
> The taking
> I think this is one of the hardest parts. Is it that we don't like taking? Maybe it is a matter of pride, accepting help even when it might not be needed by ourselves. I needed to realise that others also have a need to give and if they cant allow them give, we are being selfish.
> ...


Jamie, you sure are a good story teller. I just went back and reread 5 and 6 and this one and I want to go back and read the first ones because I didn't see 'em until number 5 I don't think. Yeah you sure have a lot of give and take but there sure seems to me to be an awful lot more giving on your part. You seem to have a nack about you for knowing what somebody might need or maybe how to handle a person the right way depending on their circumstances. You seem to have an awful lot of things in your mind that are just not easily taught to people and that's just one of the things that makes you such an interesting person so my hat is off to ya.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

alba said:


> *Helping Hands part three Taking*
> 
> The taking
> I think this is one of the hardest parts. Is it that we don't like taking? Maybe it is a matter of pride, accepting help even when it might not be needed by ourselves. I needed to realise that others also have a need to give and if they cant allow them give, we are being selfish.
> ...


Hi Jamie,
You are one of a kind, a rare sort, hell of a guy, a giver, but most of all you are wise.
I love these storys, and they way you make us be in the moment there.
Hips on E'bay! It's just wonderful.
You are one of those persons I'm not only happy, but also proud to know.
I cant stop to think: 'do you write the storys now with one hand?'.
Best thoughts, my wise friend,
Mads


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

*My Right Hand Man Gordon*

Gordon is my right hand man, I thought that I would tell you a bit about how he has changed my life.
Gordon and I were introduced to each other by his brother in law fifteen years ago. I was in hospital with his BIL and he thought that we would get on. Gordon is also disabled and has many similar interests. We both like Counrty & western music along with the 60's & 70's music we grew up with. We both went gun slinging, It is the UK so we fire blanks. Will we ever grow up? I hope not.
Going to the C&W club was a regular weekly outing until it closed down. Dressed up with the full cowboy gear and our replica guns, yes the wild West coast of Scotland is some place. We are the only place that Elvis Presley ever visited in the UK. Prestwick Airport to be precise and then it was only a stop over from Germany to the USA. Prestwick Airport was the main long hall to the US & Canada. Both Air Forces still have a small presence there. We even have the American White house here #2 where Ike stayed. http://www.aboutscotland.com/culzean/index.html
So where does this all connect with what I do now.
Everything basically, he had confidence in me (so did my wife, but that's different). 
Shirley had suggested that I could possibly take up woodturning. She had even found an instructor that was "Wheelchair Friendly". She had even booked my first lesson. Boy we had a few words over that, I acted like a spoiled brat during that period. Always throwing my toys out the pram (I swear Shirley is an Angel without wings). 
So I went to the first lesson (you women know that we always do as we are told EVENTUALLY). It was a disaster. He had a bar stool that had been in more Bar Fights than I had, and that is saying something! He also taught by putting his arms around you. It felt way to familiar as a man I don't know how a woman would take it. Then the Toilet (The first requirement if you invite a wheelchair user over). His wife did not let strangers use her toilet but we can go behind the shed. Again as a man I felt kind of uncomfortable with that.
So I decided there and then that I was going back to woodworking and going to set up a w/shop where folk of any disability could come and try woodworking for themselves. 
When I bought a lathe with no where to put it. We got lumber and made a bench in the dinning room (yes, I know my wife is wonderful) and got the lathe up in running. It was the worst lathe that I ever saw. The bed had a steel door hinge welded in the middle. 
I had not long had my accident and we had just bought a new house. So from a two income mortgage that had to be paid by one income.
So we had collected pennies and loose change to buy this. I was drinking heavily as well, so you can imagine the pennies often went to booze first. It was a bit of a "Catch 22" situation. The more woodwork I did, the less I drank. But when I drank, I had no money for woodwork. There was a court case going on, with me getting examined & cross-examined weekly by medical consultants then by legal consultants. Not a fun time. I discovered that the hospital where I had had my accident had forged the accident report. I'll come back to this (remind me if I forget).
I wander again.
We had a bit of a laugh today. I got an email from a worried customer (my customers often become close friends, always keen to see your latest pieces (I do a lot of one offs) and give encouragement. So here is my reply. Gordon is sulking over it or as we say in Scotland "he has an awfae powted lip".
Hi xxxxx,

thank you for that.
I've been up awe night wi my digestive system trying to absorb a glass
of mill.
Looks as if something is wrong wi the bi-pass, still I see Professor Carter
on the 10th.

How are you keeping?

I'm not rushing wi the order as the lock on the w/shop is frozen solid and
all ma elves are on the outside.

I'll get the big fat bloke aka Santa aka Gordon to see into the situation and
report back.

Yours
Jamie

What do you think? LoL
Jamie
In a White Scotland


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

alba said:


> *My Right Hand Man Gordon*
> 
> Gordon is my right hand man, I thought that I would tell you a bit about how he has changed my life.
> Gordon and I were introduced to each other by his brother in law fifteen years ago. I was in hospital with his BIL and he thought that we would get on. Gordon is also disabled and has many similar interests. We both like Counrty & western music along with the 60's & 70's music we grew up with. We both went gun slinging, It is the UK so we fire blanks. Will we ever grow up? I hope not.
> ...


Jamie, We must be roughly the same age because I can relate so well to your perspective of the times. We can use a phrase like Catch 22 and know exactly what it means but my kids have no idea what I am talking about. Interesting to hear how the American West was "cool" to so many Europeans. I have friends in Germany that tell me they played "cowboys and indians" growing up too. I guess I never thought much about the influence that the movies of the day had around the world. I hope you will continue to tell your tales. I for one thoroughly enjoy reading them.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

alba said:


> *My Right Hand Man Gordon*
> 
> Gordon is my right hand man, I thought that I would tell you a bit about how he has changed my life.
> Gordon and I were introduced to each other by his brother in law fifteen years ago. I was in hospital with his BIL and he thought that we would get on. Gordon is also disabled and has many similar interests. We both like Counrty & western music along with the 60's & 70's music we grew up with. We both went gun slinging, It is the UK so we fire blanks. Will we ever grow up? I hope not.
> ...


"Wander" On, Jamie!!
Always an interesting and enjoyable read, my Friend…


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

alba said:


> *My Right Hand Man Gordon*
> 
> Gordon is my right hand man, I thought that I would tell you a bit about how he has changed my life.
> Gordon and I were introduced to each other by his brother in law fifteen years ago. I was in hospital with his BIL and he thought that we would get on. Gordon is also disabled and has many similar interests. We both like Counrty & western music along with the 60's & 70's music we grew up with. We both went gun slinging, It is the UK so we fire blanks. Will we ever grow up? I hope not.
> ...


still chuckling at the elves and the pouting lip 

you are SUCH a good story teller.. give just enough information to keep the story going and to keep the readers craving more!! 
It's like a carrot dangling on a string … or a Christmas box, wrapped up tightly and sitting for all to see, wondering what is inside…


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

alba said:


> *My Right Hand Man Gordon*
> 
> Gordon is my right hand man, I thought that I would tell you a bit about how he has changed my life.
> Gordon and I were introduced to each other by his brother in law fifteen years ago. I was in hospital with his BIL and he thought that we would get on. Gordon is also disabled and has many similar interests. We both like Counrty & western music along with the 60's & 70's music we grew up with. We both went gun slinging, It is the UK so we fire blanks. Will we ever grow up? I hope not.
> ...


You inform us that the lock on the w/shop is frozen solid wit ya elves on the outside and Santa aka Gordon
has an awfae powted lip, the solution is simple place Gorden in front of the lock and with the elves helping 
him along he will either thaw the lock, or come to see the humor in the situation and remember that there
is always a back door if you look hard enough. Thank you for the ongoing story. I grew up with Roy Rogers,
Gene Autry and country western and was taught a flying mount by a mare that was way smarter than I was,
you grabbed the saddle horn firmly, and as soon as the horse felt your left foot hit the stirrup she was off
to the races and you were either in the saddle or on the ground, of course all the boys warned me about
this LOL, but I got lucky the first time and hit the saddle. I sort of resemble your gun slinging remark it was
a Colt long 45 in a handtooled belt and holster. Please continue to share your life with us.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

alba said:


> *My Right Hand Man Gordon*
> 
> Gordon is my right hand man, I thought that I would tell you a bit about how he has changed my life.
> Gordon and I were introduced to each other by his brother in law fifteen years ago. I was in hospital with his BIL and he thought that we would get on. Gordon is also disabled and has many similar interests. We both like Counrty & western music along with the 60's & 70's music we grew up with. We both went gun slinging, It is the UK so we fire blanks. Will we ever grow up? I hope not.
> ...


Great stuff, Cuz. Over here we don't believe in blanks. Only hi-test lead, pardner. lol I still have about 15000 rounds I need help with. hint hint. lol Gotta turn the inventory. Nothing worse than old bullets. lol
Bring Gordon too.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

alba said:


> *My Right Hand Man Gordon*
> 
> Gordon is my right hand man, I thought that I would tell you a bit about how he has changed my life.
> Gordon and I were introduced to each other by his brother in law fifteen years ago. I was in hospital with his BIL and he thought that we would get on. Gordon is also disabled and has many similar interests. We both like Counrty & western music along with the 60's & 70's music we grew up with. We both went gun slinging, It is the UK so we fire blanks. Will we ever grow up? I hope not.
> ...


Alba you are such a wonderful teller, I think you could use some of those frozen days to write a wonderful book.
Yes your words makes a 'youngster' like me (42) think twise of the meaning sometimes, but I always get it, and the catch 22, this one I knew.
As kid in Denmark we played a lot cowboys and indians, and since my sister are Corean she had always to be the indian, and after some fight we became best friends, and was taking some travels on the big open lands of my room, on top of my bed with the madress as roof for the horse waggon…
Gordon sounds wonderful.
And your wife she is a angel, I think you better look once again if she is hiding some wings…
Best thoughts my dear highland friend,
Mads


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

alba said:


> *My Right Hand Man Gordon*
> 
> Gordon is my right hand man, I thought that I would tell you a bit about how he has changed my life.
> Gordon and I were introduced to each other by his brother in law fifteen years ago. I was in hospital with his BIL and he thought that we would get on. Gordon is also disabled and has many similar interests. We both like Counrty & western music along with the 60's & 70's music we grew up with. We both went gun slinging, It is the UK so we fire blanks. Will we ever grow up? I hope not.
> ...


So Jamie, you had to pee behind the woodshed aye? Nice place that school you went to. LOL So did you win the court case? And I am confused- you said " I discovered that the hospital where I had had my accident had forged the accident report. I'll come back to this (remind me if I forget).: First, I am reminding you to finish this thought because I am curious. Second, did you have your accident in the hospital, or did the attending physician forge the documents? Again, I curious. Kiss the wife, take care of the elves and tell Gordon hello .


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

*Right hand man Gordon part two*

We finally get things moving and get a Draper swivel head variable speed lathes. Were all the rage years ago. It immediately had a problem with it's capacitor. Happens to be the only thing that goes wrong with this motor. It's fairly bullet proof. So I ask Draper if they can send a spare capacitor. I get a snooty reply telling me that a replacement was being sent and the other lathe was my responsibility until it was collected at their convenience. Now I don't know about you all, but that type of letter just sticks in my throat. They then arranged three different collection dates, no collection ever took place. So I put a capacitor on it and used both of them. About ten weeks later I get a driver with a collection note for the lathe. He says what must he do? I just wrote "Please collect when convenient to ourselves?" I did offer to pack the lathe, however the driver could not wait.
About a year later I got a letter from Draper telling me that they were writing off the lathe and if I could dispose of it at there expense. Well both those lathes have gone to several good homes. I give away lathes on condition that the same lathe gets given on when they upgrade. I've been given many lathes and chisels that have been passed on. I wonder if Draper realises what their generosity spawned. This may be just the latent Robin Hood in me. LoL My luck and someone from Draper will reed this and ask for there lathe back. I think this is where on television they plead the 5th amendment?
Funding became a major problem, the bits me made from selling abrasives and finishes just did not cover the running costs. So Jamie Speirs woodturning supplies was born. This got us into the black and we could afford to get the lessons back on track. Closed the woodturning supplies business sooooooo fast. NEVER NEVER run a Hobby Based Business from home. That is NEVER.

I've had folk at my door after midnight and at 6:10am on a Sunday morning. I said to him, "this is a bit early" he replied "Well if you don't serve me now", "I wont be back". And he never was. Another time I was lying on the floor in spasm, two guys came round to by some chisels with their Christmas money. It was not convenient at that time to serve them. Go figure. They said no problem, they would come back tomorrow. Well they did, with new chisels (bought elsewhere) asking me to show them how to use them. 
Did I show them? 
Yes of course I did, you can't spoil a kids Christmas even if their combined age was 150+.

So we finally got enough money together to build an exclusive woodturning shop. It had five different lathes. Which was good as it let folk try the various options available. Plus one lathe for myself with an overhead mirror. That is a great item for letting folk see what you are doing without crowding round you. I bought the biggest band saw I could buy with a 220v motor and it was 16amp 12" depth and 14" wide. In hindsight I should have went 10"depth 22" width. A few bench grinders with various jigs again for folk to try the options. The bench grinders were Not for student use and like the band saw had a "Not For Use by Students" sign on it.
I do teach sharpening, but only on the students own chisels.  I also have a Radial Arm Drill Press, that was a wonderful buy, you can drill a true hole in a 24" turning blank. I still have to figure out a better table for it as the ones I've seen so far have been for static rather than radial arm drill presses.

So when it comes to the actual teaching, this is where Gordon really shines when the student needs help. Although the turning shop is 300ft2 having an ambulant RHM makes things that much easier and combined with the mirror saves folk wandering around with chisels in their hands. I don't know why, but it takes ages to get adults into the idea of putting the tool down before coming across the shop. An interesting point is that Gordon at this stage had done very little turning, yet could explain all the processes. He is dyslexic and has this incredible memory, and is a musician. So when I told him that you can hear bad turning, he focussed on this rather than the visual. I also watch the shavings. I think that one the student has the basics, it is best to let them have some freedom of turning by themselves. Listening helps us do this fairly well. Not always foolproof though. Again all this depends on each individual.
We had one really nice young man who we had agreed to teach. He had a mild learning disability and we could see no reason why he could not learn. Oh Boy! What a learning curve that was. He could not keep his attention on anything. Everything was a distraction. He would just look away chisel always pointing in the direction of where he was looking, Gordon had to duck several times. We finally put up dust sheets and worked one to one. The six weeks passed and thankfully he did not request more turning. When we interview now, we watch for distractions.

We were asked if we could start a woodturning shop in Aberdeen by T-P, they are a group who in Aberdeen run several w/shops for folk with mental health problems. This is a four hour journey, so it was not practical to travel there on a regular basis.
So we decided to teach the existing staff how to turn. These are occupational therapists and already have a fair few crafts under their belts. It was also a great chance for Gordon to do some practical teaching (the time gaps are way off I wander as usual). Gordon had now been turning on a regular basis and was building up his confidence. Gordon has some physical disabilities and has had constructive operations on his legs since he was 5. He started with the usual Safety Instructions, then onto the machine manual and then to the lathe. Part of the drill, we would say that the lathe was a safe machine and using the roughing gouge as an example. Once the student has roughed a blank the "white knuckle" tends to dissipate. No sooner had his words been spoken than this young woman had the roughing gouge jammed between the tool rest and the blank. We just looked at each other and laughed. To this day we have not figured out how she did it.
So after several trips to Aberdeen they finally got a turning shop up and running. Just a point, they also set up a picture framing shop.
While on the subject, when I put up the wee wheelchair man on my stationary it was my intention to have an accessible place for wheelchair users. It turns out that the wee symbol covers all disabilities. I think by far the most common disability is learning disabled. I don't know if many of you have worked within this community, I know Rivergirl has and that she also enjoyed it. One thing I found interesting was how close knit the wee community is. There is a sports club on a Wednesday morning at the Ayr Citadel. Gordon and I go whenever we get the chance. When we started teaching turning, we were invited in to this wee clique with open arms. I've been told that this is not usual and can take years. So much so, that since my Jolly Rogue left after 10 years, there was a lot of sympathy given to us on one breathe and have you any spaces in the next. Needless to say we have found someone to fill this gap. We interviewed him last Tuesday. He came with his Dad, who is a very active 72yrd old. The new Jolly Rogue is only 22. He is also a big lump of a lad, 6' 2" with a great smile. Once the decision had been made the phone calls stopped. I spoke to one of the support workers that told me that everyone was happy with our choice . Also thought it had been kept within the community.
He will only start in the New Year as we should hopefully have purchased the Museum w/shop by then and the holidays will be over. 
I wander as usual.

I've written a bit about the medical fiasco. I'm thinking twice about posting it. I think it may appear negative. I've had a couple of PM's on it and I thought it will show that the path is not always rosy. 
I worked at the hospital as a Chef (I trained in catering after my first RTA), I had the accident in the hospital. The roof had sprung a leak onto the concrete steps. I was holding a tray with empty cups. So when I slipped I gripped the tray and landed on my back dead centre of the previous injury site. I also cracked 4 vertebrae in my neck.
The physiotherapist had photocopied the accident report book the day of the accident. When the lawyers showed it in court my accident was not in the book. When we produced the copy, they said yes the book had got damaged and they did their best to copy all of the accidents of the previous one and must have not seen mine due to the damage. There were also questions concerning my treatment and visits to both the hospital and my GP.
When an industrial accident is investigated, you sign a waver to allow both legal teams access to your medical records. What I've since discovered is that there was no way of knowing how many pages were sent. 
Plus lots of other irregularities. I did win the case, after seven years. without the changes it could have been done with in six months. Most of the monies went to the lawyers and care expenses.
Main thing it was over. I have a life, slightly different from before but I'm very content.

Jamie in a lovely sunny Scotland


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

alba said:


> *Right hand man Gordon part two*
> 
> We finally get things moving and get a Draper swivel head variable speed lathes. Were all the rage years ago. It immediately had a problem with it's capacitor. Happens to be the only thing that goes wrong with this motor. It's fairly bullet proof. So I ask Draper if they can send a spare capacitor. I get a snooty reply telling me that a replacement was being sent and the other lathe was my responsibility until it was collected at their convenience. Now I don't know about you all, but that type of letter just sticks in my throat. They then arranged three different collection dates, no collection ever took place. So I put a capacitor on it and used both of them. About ten weeks later I get a driver with a collection note for the lathe. He says what must he do? I just wrote "Please collect when convenient to ourselves?" I did offer to pack the lathe, however the driver could not wait.
> About a year later I got a letter from Draper telling me that they were writing off the lathe and if I could dispose of it at there expense. Well both those lathes have gone to several good homes. I give away lathes on condition that the same lathe gets given on when they upgrade. I've been given many lathes and chisels that have been passed on. I wonder if Draper realises what their generosity spawned. This may be just the latent Robin Hood in me. LoL My luck and someone from Draper will reed this and ask for there lathe back. I think this is where on television they plead the 5th amendment?
> ...


thank´s for a great blog Jamie I ´m speachless over how they had treaded you from that Hospital
a log just not get damage that way accidently
and a big kudo to you and Gordon for taking a new young man under your wings and giv Gordon
a big L J brother hug he is great
now I´ll stop and think of how little I have done for a while

take care
Dennis


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

alba said:


> *Right hand man Gordon part two*
> 
> We finally get things moving and get a Draper swivel head variable speed lathes. Were all the rage years ago. It immediately had a problem with it's capacitor. Happens to be the only thing that goes wrong with this motor. It's fairly bullet proof. So I ask Draper if they can send a spare capacitor. I get a snooty reply telling me that a replacement was being sent and the other lathe was my responsibility until it was collected at their convenience. Now I don't know about you all, but that type of letter just sticks in my throat. They then arranged three different collection dates, no collection ever took place. So I put a capacitor on it and used both of them. About ten weeks later I get a driver with a collection note for the lathe. He says what must he do? I just wrote "Please collect when convenient to ourselves?" I did offer to pack the lathe, however the driver could not wait.
> About a year later I got a letter from Draper telling me that they were writing off the lathe and if I could dispose of it at there expense. Well both those lathes have gone to several good homes. I give away lathes on condition that the same lathe gets given on when they upgrade. I've been given many lathes and chisels that have been passed on. I wonder if Draper realises what their generosity spawned. This may be just the latent Robin Hood in me. LoL My luck and someone from Draper will reed this and ask for there lathe back. I think this is where on television they plead the 5th amendment?
> ...


Great stories Jamie,
and a usual insight into how people think and act !
Not funny with your seven year legal battle, I was very lucky with the compensation board here after my 
run in with a 24 inch circular saw, but I've spoken with many injured workers over the years who weren't so lucky.
Amazing how records disapear, no two specialists can agree, and just how many lawyers there are !
(and how did you get SUNSHINE ?..I thought you were getting pasted with snow and cold ?..;-) )


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

alba said:


> *Right hand man Gordon part two*
> 
> We finally get things moving and get a Draper swivel head variable speed lathes. Were all the rage years ago. It immediately had a problem with it's capacitor. Happens to be the only thing that goes wrong with this motor. It's fairly bullet proof. So I ask Draper if they can send a spare capacitor. I get a snooty reply telling me that a replacement was being sent and the other lathe was my responsibility until it was collected at their convenience. Now I don't know about you all, but that type of letter just sticks in my throat. They then arranged three different collection dates, no collection ever took place. So I put a capacitor on it and used both of them. About ten weeks later I get a driver with a collection note for the lathe. He says what must he do? I just wrote "Please collect when convenient to ourselves?" I did offer to pack the lathe, however the driver could not wait.
> About a year later I got a letter from Draper telling me that they were writing off the lathe and if I could dispose of it at there expense. Well both those lathes have gone to several good homes. I give away lathes on condition that the same lathe gets given on when they upgrade. I've been given many lathes and chisels that have been passed on. I wonder if Draper realises what their generosity spawned. This may be just the latent Robin Hood in me. LoL My luck and someone from Draper will reed this and ask for there lathe back. I think this is where on television they plead the 5th amendment?
> ...


*Dennis, *thank you. I'm going to try and keep a diary with him if he is up for it. He is also a very good pool player by all accounts and that shows good hand eye co-ordination.

*Glen,* aint it odd, we have hardly had any snow here. Last year was rather unusual. My oldest Jolly Rogue could not make it on Wednesday due to the snow in Glasgow.
Specialist ping pong. You read THEIR report and I sounded like an Olympic athlete. When I read My report, I had to check my pulse to see if there was still life. LoL
I think if an accident turns out to be the employers fault that you should get the average wage, less what you are able to earn in your new occupation. It is the folk out there that are sitting with nothing to do and no confidence to do it that I feel sorry for.
Once they are isolated it is hard to get through to some of them. Sad.

Jamie 
watching the sunset. It is a lovely orand glow against the blue sky. What a wonderful day.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

alba said:


> *Right hand man Gordon part two*
> 
> We finally get things moving and get a Draper swivel head variable speed lathes. Were all the rage years ago. It immediately had a problem with it's capacitor. Happens to be the only thing that goes wrong with this motor. It's fairly bullet proof. So I ask Draper if they can send a spare capacitor. I get a snooty reply telling me that a replacement was being sent and the other lathe was my responsibility until it was collected at their convenience. Now I don't know about you all, but that type of letter just sticks in my throat. They then arranged three different collection dates, no collection ever took place. So I put a capacitor on it and used both of them. About ten weeks later I get a driver with a collection note for the lathe. He says what must he do? I just wrote "Please collect when convenient to ourselves?" I did offer to pack the lathe, however the driver could not wait.
> About a year later I got a letter from Draper telling me that they were writing off the lathe and if I could dispose of it at there expense. Well both those lathes have gone to several good homes. I give away lathes on condition that the same lathe gets given on when they upgrade. I've been given many lathes and chisels that have been passed on. I wonder if Draper realises what their generosity spawned. This may be just the latent Robin Hood in me. LoL My luck and someone from Draper will reed this and ask for there lathe back. I think this is where on television they plead the 5th amendment?
> ...


Talk about a point of view moment, I look out my office window and cannot see beyond the foothills, a 
normal dreary winter day. Then I have to go to the kitchen to get my second cuppa tea and the sun
has come up and is shining on the mountains and foothills, Stuart Peak, still my favorite mountain bike
ride even if I can no longer make it, and Snowbowl are lit up and inviting everyone to come out and
play. Thank you for sharing both points of view with us Jamie and letting us share your lovely sunny
Scotland. Someone told you to check your angel/wife for wings, they will never let us husbands see
them, but you can always feel them when you need and receive that special hug and are wrapped in
their warmth. Thank you once again for sharing.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

alba said:


> *Right hand man Gordon part two*
> 
> We finally get things moving and get a Draper swivel head variable speed lathes. Were all the rage years ago. It immediately had a problem with it's capacitor. Happens to be the only thing that goes wrong with this motor. It's fairly bullet proof. So I ask Draper if they can send a spare capacitor. I get a snooty reply telling me that a replacement was being sent and the other lathe was my responsibility until it was collected at their convenience. Now I don't know about you all, but that type of letter just sticks in my throat. They then arranged three different collection dates, no collection ever took place. So I put a capacitor on it and used both of them. About ten weeks later I get a driver with a collection note for the lathe. He says what must he do? I just wrote "Please collect when convenient to ourselves?" I did offer to pack the lathe, however the driver could not wait.
> About a year later I got a letter from Draper telling me that they were writing off the lathe and if I could dispose of it at there expense. Well both those lathes have gone to several good homes. I give away lathes on condition that the same lathe gets given on when they upgrade. I've been given many lathes and chisels that have been passed on. I wonder if Draper realises what their generosity spawned. This may be just the latent Robin Hood in me. LoL My luck and someone from Draper will reed this and ask for there lathe back. I think this is where on television they plead the 5th amendment?
> ...


Gus, your so right about the view.
I think it is how we see it.
My teacher talks about liquid Sunshine, which I guess is another way of looking at the rain.










Here is the view from the office.
This is the Doon Valley and the River Doon is in there somewhere, liquid sunshine is spoiling the view a wee bit.









Another view showing the bowling green.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

alba said:


> *Right hand man Gordon part two*
> 
> We finally get things moving and get a Draper swivel head variable speed lathes. Were all the rage years ago. It immediately had a problem with it's capacitor. Happens to be the only thing that goes wrong with this motor. It's fairly bullet proof. So I ask Draper if they can send a spare capacitor. I get a snooty reply telling me that a replacement was being sent and the other lathe was my responsibility until it was collected at their convenience. Now I don't know about you all, but that type of letter just sticks in my throat. They then arranged three different collection dates, no collection ever took place. So I put a capacitor on it and used both of them. About ten weeks later I get a driver with a collection note for the lathe. He says what must he do? I just wrote "Please collect when convenient to ourselves?" I did offer to pack the lathe, however the driver could not wait.
> About a year later I got a letter from Draper telling me that they were writing off the lathe and if I could dispose of it at there expense. Well both those lathes have gone to several good homes. I give away lathes on condition that the same lathe gets given on when they upgrade. I've been given many lathes and chisels that have been passed on. I wonder if Draper realises what their generosity spawned. This may be just the latent Robin Hood in me. LoL My luck and someone from Draper will reed this and ask for there lathe back. I think this is where on television they plead the 5th amendment?
> ...


Jamie,
Another wonderful telling, from a extraordenary man.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

alba said:


> *Right hand man Gordon part two*
> 
> We finally get things moving and get a Draper swivel head variable speed lathes. Were all the rage years ago. It immediately had a problem with it's capacitor. Happens to be the only thing that goes wrong with this motor. It's fairly bullet proof. So I ask Draper if they can send a spare capacitor. I get a snooty reply telling me that a replacement was being sent and the other lathe was my responsibility until it was collected at their convenience. Now I don't know about you all, but that type of letter just sticks in my throat. They then arranged three different collection dates, no collection ever took place. So I put a capacitor on it and used both of them. About ten weeks later I get a driver with a collection note for the lathe. He says what must he do? I just wrote "Please collect when convenient to ourselves?" I did offer to pack the lathe, however the driver could not wait.
> About a year later I got a letter from Draper telling me that they were writing off the lathe and if I could dispose of it at there expense. Well both those lathes have gone to several good homes. I give away lathes on condition that the same lathe gets given on when they upgrade. I've been given many lathes and chisels that have been passed on. I wonder if Draper realises what their generosity spawned. This may be just the latent Robin Hood in me. LoL My luck and someone from Draper will reed this and ask for there lathe back. I think this is where on television they plead the 5th amendment?
> ...


My wife took a tour of the Doon about three years ago..She enjoyed it as did her mum at 88 years, checking the roots dina y'know.. HOWEVER !!!! they realy couldnae see much.. rain, fog (oops..low cloud..)
But they were very happy they'd been to the area..
Seems to me they had a lot to say about the sheep also..(I gather they don't swim well )

I've got to add to the thread that when I had my run in witih the saw I had a compo rep by my bed the next day, and within a day of discharge from hospital a man from the War Amps Of Canada was at my home to see if they could help out and offering some fine words of advise. He'd lost an arm in WW11, and the group, shrinking though it may be due to age is keeping on.
Today they've a special program for children, such as those born without limbs or those who lose parts to lawn mowers or farm equipment.
A great bunch of people. And sadly a service that's still needed


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

alba said:


> *Right hand man Gordon part two*
> 
> We finally get things moving and get a Draper swivel head variable speed lathes. Were all the rage years ago. It immediately had a problem with it's capacitor. Happens to be the only thing that goes wrong with this motor. It's fairly bullet proof. So I ask Draper if they can send a spare capacitor. I get a snooty reply telling me that a replacement was being sent and the other lathe was my responsibility until it was collected at their convenience. Now I don't know about you all, but that type of letter just sticks in my throat. They then arranged three different collection dates, no collection ever took place. So I put a capacitor on it and used both of them. About ten weeks later I get a driver with a collection note for the lathe. He says what must he do? I just wrote "Please collect when convenient to ourselves?" I did offer to pack the lathe, however the driver could not wait.
> About a year later I got a letter from Draper telling me that they were writing off the lathe and if I could dispose of it at there expense. Well both those lathes have gone to several good homes. I give away lathes on condition that the same lathe gets given on when they upgrade. I've been given many lathes and chisels that have been passed on. I wonder if Draper realises what their generosity spawned. This may be just the latent Robin Hood in me. LoL My luck and someone from Draper will reed this and ask for there lathe back. I think this is where on television they plead the 5th amendment?
> ...


Jamie,
Thank you for sharing these events in your life with us. Very few people get the opportunity to share the joy of seeing these wonderful souls come out of their shells and blossom into the most beautiful people. 
Helping to care for my oldest son with a brain injury, has inspired my youngest daughter to work with the Special Needs children at Littlerock, California High School. And in turn she has been encouraged to continue her education to specialize in teaching these children. We got to meet many of these young kids over the last few years. It just takes special people to draw then out and give them the courage to try new and exciting avenues in their lives. 
Keep up the good work, Rand


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

alba said:


> *Right hand man Gordon part two*
> 
> We finally get things moving and get a Draper swivel head variable speed lathes. Were all the rage years ago. It immediately had a problem with it's capacitor. Happens to be the only thing that goes wrong with this motor. It's fairly bullet proof. So I ask Draper if they can send a spare capacitor. I get a snooty reply telling me that a replacement was being sent and the other lathe was my responsibility until it was collected at their convenience. Now I don't know about you all, but that type of letter just sticks in my throat. They then arranged three different collection dates, no collection ever took place. So I put a capacitor on it and used both of them. About ten weeks later I get a driver with a collection note for the lathe. He says what must he do? I just wrote "Please collect when convenient to ourselves?" I did offer to pack the lathe, however the driver could not wait.
> About a year later I got a letter from Draper telling me that they were writing off the lathe and if I could dispose of it at there expense. Well both those lathes have gone to several good homes. I give away lathes on condition that the same lathe gets given on when they upgrade. I've been given many lathes and chisels that have been passed on. I wonder if Draper realises what their generosity spawned. This may be just the latent Robin Hood in me. LoL My luck and someone from Draper will reed this and ask for there lathe back. I think this is where on television they plead the 5th amendment?
> ...


*Glen,* I'll look out some nice pictures of the River Doon, when it's not raining. I had a friend come over from Arizona and he had great weather. I've found that in the UK the help goes to RTA victims. I think it has to do with their insurance. We have a place about 3 miles away that deals with veterans, mainly flashbacks. I've been asked a couple of times but nothing has followed as yet. I'm a bit on the informal sector. They seem to suggest gardening a lot for the veterans.

*Rand, *I've found that many folk involved in this sector have a friend or family member in this situation. It sure brings out the compassion in them.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

alba said:


> *Right hand man Gordon part two*
> 
> We finally get things moving and get a Draper swivel head variable speed lathes. Were all the rage years ago. It immediately had a problem with it's capacitor. Happens to be the only thing that goes wrong with this motor. It's fairly bullet proof. So I ask Draper if they can send a spare capacitor. I get a snooty reply telling me that a replacement was being sent and the other lathe was my responsibility until it was collected at their convenience. Now I don't know about you all, but that type of letter just sticks in my throat. They then arranged three different collection dates, no collection ever took place. So I put a capacitor on it and used both of them. About ten weeks later I get a driver with a collection note for the lathe. He says what must he do? I just wrote "Please collect when convenient to ourselves?" I did offer to pack the lathe, however the driver could not wait.
> About a year later I got a letter from Draper telling me that they were writing off the lathe and if I could dispose of it at there expense. Well both those lathes have gone to several good homes. I give away lathes on condition that the same lathe gets given on when they upgrade. I've been given many lathes and chisels that have been passed on. I wonder if Draper realises what their generosity spawned. This may be just the latent Robin Hood in me. LoL My luck and someone from Draper will reed this and ask for there lathe back. I think this is where on television they plead the 5th amendment?
> ...


Jamie..
I've no idea why some people get into the fields they do.. Gardening's great for some , BUT.. not all..
We've acumulated a large share of Vets from Afghanistan and Bosnia and Haiti and, and..
One of my youngest sons classmates did a tour of Bosnia as "penance" for Canadian forces footing his univercity level schooling..so to speak.. He's now an RCMP officer and my son says he does NOT want to talk about it. That being the tour of Bosnia. 
Much as some American vets won't talk about Viet Nam and like my dad..nothing about Normandy other than the guy who'd had enough of rations and managed to carch a pig, rode it smacking it with a hammer from the Bren Carrier's tool kit until they could have a roast that night..
While we all have things to deal with, it'd sure be "nice" if some of the proffesionals had a broader view..


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

*Victorian Workshop from Scratch*

Victorian Workshop from Scratch

Well have you ever considered what your dream workshop would consist of? Of course we all have.
Well four weeks ago my wife (Shirley) shows me a picture of an old Victorian Building. My jaw dropped it was my type of building. I said is that in case we win the Lottery, we laugh but she has that look in her eye (you know the one "I've nearly tamed you therefore I can do anything look". She then suggests that we could go out to lunch at the Holy Bush, a local restaurant on the outskirts of Holy bush village in Ayrshire. While were out says she we could go past that Victorian House. That was not a request, in the forces we called it an order. So on goes the Satnav and were heading out on the Dalmellington Road and passing by the Holybush restaurant, not a murmur. So we arrive at the Dunaskin Heritage Centre. It is an Historical Monument with it's own full size steam engines. I happen to love steam; I have a fully working scale model steam engine in my living room. Well where else should I keep it? LoL Yes, I have said it before an Angel for sure. I wander! So we draw up to this massive Victorian Stone building with a Slate roof. The style is classic Victorian Industrial architecture, it is an old works offices. In fact they were the offices of "The Dalmellington Iron Company". 1848 - 1921, my jaw was fully dropped, not only was it beautiful architecturally but it was huge. I mean enormous huge. 









In the photo it looks like a normal wee hoose. If you look at the door that is ten foot tall.
So we head back towards the Restaurant she decides against lunch, seriously where is the real wife? This woman even turns down picking up a KFC. She now wants all the facts and figures.

So we are able to get a viewing on the Monday. Shirley agrees to going in my van rather than the car. At least I think it is her as my real wife prefers travelling by car.
I wander! 
The size is 20×30ft and an eleven foot ceiling.. Now I turn left into the sitting room or "Parlour" it is all been left in the 1800's décor even an old carpet. A cast Iron fireplace with ornate ceramic tiles. It has a huge Bay Window. They still have all the closing full height internal Shutters.

I go into the entrance hall. It is big, I know Lilredweldingrod my buddy fae Texas Rand is probably going to think it quite small as far a Texas sizes. But Rand that is why your forefathers crossed the pond. To build big.

You can see that they a brown gloss paint. I think they will strip and come up nice with just wax. I know that traditionally they would also have been painted, but If I remove the paint and put oil & wax into them they will last longer and easier to maintain. 
I wander! From the bay window you are looking out towards the remote rural valley of the Doon, once revered by Robert Burns when he wrote the lines "Ye Banks and Braes o' Bonny Doon" was transformed in a matter of a few years into a busy industrial complex by the foresight, ingenuity and business flair of the Houldsworth family.








So now I go into the Shrine Room, 36×22ft now that is big, this picture shows you the windows and the next one show the door into my Shop. 









This view shows these scars still in the land, yet if blends in with this rural rustic charm o' the River Doon. This room is 24×22ft, It would look great with Greene & Greene furniture. (What do you mean they did not export to Scotland, It could have been sent back with one Lilredweldingrod of Rand's family in Texas??). What do you think? May be to new for G&G?

So now I'm in my new Dream Shop. It has two huge windows, it is a heavy T&G floor with industrial carpet tiles. My brain has gone haywire. You would need an Enigma Machine to decode my thoughts. Ok size matters in a Shop, so what have I got. Now it is a wee bit of a maze.










This picture shows the two storey building I'm in. It is part of the house, no more chiselling ice off the locks to get in if the snow is not to deep, then trying to get the shop temp above -9 deg. Go to the shop in my slippers with the newspaper and a cuppa Tea. Go through LJ's projects say hi to buddies. I wander! So this room is 24×24ft not bad? Now I'm into the finishing room 12×24ft could work, now my office 12×9ft breath in, boiler room 9×9ft ideal for compressor. Breathe in more A toilet with basin, to small for a wheelchair. A a wee tea room wi a sink. A space with 12×12ft with passage leading out to the shop entrance. And here is a treat 20×5ft passage. The ideal place for my wall mounted panel saw. So this gives me a ground floor shop of 1200ft2 and 1200ft square offices stores and dispatch upstairs. Oops! I cant get up there. So I cant do any paperwork, what a pity so sad. LoL Ok so a description of upstairs will come later. When I translate Shirley's 3million word description down to a couple of paragraphs. Be patient It may take a while.
So we continue the tour. There is a centre garden cloistered with a walk all round, a couple of windows have been sealed up (dam window tax, they started taxing the Scots by how many windows they had, so us canny Scots bricked up the windows and those were the dark ages. LoL). Still they can be opened up later. Now I've found a disabled toilet (handicapped is rude in the UK) with baby changing facilities, now a Gents toilet, wow! Three urinals, three stalls and 3 basins and it has an opaque glass roof. Now there is a Ladies, ok Shirley is with me. Nice, bright also with opaque glass room, three stalls three basins. Something missing. I'm not slow. No Urinals I announce to the Sales Person. My darling wife draws me a look, you know the one "I've never been so embarrassed in my in my life look".
Boy I know that look.
I had to see a consultant last year and Shirley wants to come with, you know "mummies wittle boy". You will not ask the right questions, you will…............ you get it. So I go into the Consultants room and Shirley follows on (uninvited) so I say to the Consultant, "I hope that you don't mind my wife coming with? But she has a Dementia and I'm scared she may wander.
NOW! The look I got then….............................. It is a wee joke with us as Shirley Specialises in Geriatric Mental health and is doing her Masters in Dementia. Ok, it took her a wee while to forget that one, weeks of odd looks. I think I may have wandered. It seems that there will never be a queue for the bathroom in our hoose. So I've found another courtyard, this backs onto the shop. Now this might make a better area for the compressor, dust extraction and I could put up a fair sized cyclone. It is also ideal for gas & paint store.. It is getting better every minute.

Now I've found a kitchen, 12×24ft, bare room. A pantry and scullery are behind this 10×24ft. Now there is a dinning room 24×50ft, could get a few LJ's in for Lunch Dave and Buddy, no cat doors, however there are a couple of 150' Victorian chimneys, sure beat a fire hydrant for Buddy. Next room is a Master Bedroom that is a nice 24×20ft. Ok for me I've died and gone to heaven. So we bid the Sales person a fond farewell and sit in the car looking at each other both jaws fully dropped. We want it, but how are we going to fund it? Can we afford it even?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

alba said:


> *Victorian Workshop from Scratch*
> 
> Victorian Workshop from Scratch
> 
> ...


oh you big tease …. 
what a magnificent place!! And your Lady truly is an angel


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

alba said:


> *Victorian Workshop from Scratch*
> 
> Victorian Workshop from Scratch
> 
> ...


My good G.. that is amazing Jamie.
Now I understand the joy when you wrote me.
Do you think there can be a guest room hidden somewhere?
This place sure is a dream, a completely fantastic dream, and it can make you a absolutely fantastic workshop.
You can make classes there.
You can set the second floor for rent, to help with the payments - perhaps for some artists or so.
Or a meditation center (ok perhaps you will make toio much noice, unless you make classes like 'how to meditate in a noice').
My oh my, even I get completely full of fantasy and happyness, by watching that place.
Best thoughts from my heart,
Mads


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

alba said:


> *Victorian Workshop from Scratch*
> 
> Victorian Workshop from Scratch
> 
> ...


yeas its a wonderfull place you have Jamie
I lookforward to see the next installment…LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

alba said:


> *Victorian Workshop from Scratch*
> 
> Victorian Workshop from Scratch
> 
> ...


An amazing building. Are mafe's suggestions something that would work, as they sound like a real good way to offset some of the cost. If you are thinking of establishing a school there may be corporate sponsorships or government grants, particularly if you are focusing on teaching the disabled or other special interest groups. I am not sure how interest rates are where you are but here they are at historic low levels so it is a great time to buy property (I guess you would have to budget for the rates going up after the life of the mortgage).

You could run a hotel for roving LumberJocks! I'd love to see your part of the world!


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

alba said:


> *Victorian Workshop from Scratch*
> 
> Victorian Workshop from Scratch
> 
> ...


Wonderful old home, shop, school and/or whatever you want to call it. I imagine you are feeling about the 
same way I felt when I first saw our present home. I hope your story has as happy an ending as mine. 
After quite a few years, I am still in a remodel/rebuild state, but that is what makes a house a home, fixing
it your own way. Thank you for sharing, and I am sure all of the rest of the LJs are praying that your dreams
become reality.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

alba said:


> *Victorian Workshop from Scratch*
> 
> Victorian Workshop from Scratch
> 
> ...


Nice property Jamie with a lot of potential.

I thought the garden was a bowling green when I first looked at it. I know from experience that it's a lot of work rennovating a property, but worth it in the long run if you've both fallen in love with it.

Hope you find a way.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

alba said:


> *Victorian Workshop from Scratch*
> 
> Victorian Workshop from Scratch
> 
> ...


*Debbie* Moi? (in a Scottish/French accent) Ok, since posting we have had an email accepting our offer.
Let the dream begin.

*Mads* I thought you would like it. Wonderful ideas. There will of course be a room and a warm welcome for you and Caroline. I'll gather some of the Frogs that it has been raining here in Scotland and make a famouse French Dish. LoL (PM between Mad's and I).

*Dennis* thanks

*Mark* yes, these are going to be things that we will be doing. Mafe aka Mads and I are in contact with each other on a regular basis. Alas the government has put up so much red tape, that to be able to do what I do I just self fund. We don't get any corporate interest, I've had students purchase from one manufacturer here in the UK, their Lathes tools and chucks and yet they will give no discount. There have been a few hundred students over the years.

*Gus* I need lessons. Shirley is preparing a "To Do List" of things she wants done before we move in. I think she is under the impression that once we move in that all half finished work will remain that way. LoL
She is insisting on a kitchen & bathroom. Crazy things like that. DC is far more important. Also where to put a "Torque Centre".


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

alba said:


> *Victorian Workshop from Scratch*
> 
> Victorian Workshop from Scratch
> 
> ...


Andy it is a bowling green. 
we both play lawn bowls. Well I dont now as they are not to keen on tyre marks on the green.
It is a wee bit o heaven.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

alba said:


> *Victorian Workshop from Scratch*
> 
> Victorian Workshop from Scratch
> 
> ...


first, yes - you!!! 
Congratulations!!

I can't imagine wanting the kitchen and bathroom completed first - who needs to eat or pee? 


Of course we have to remember which angel it was that found this place…


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

alba said:


> *Victorian Workshop from Scratch*
> 
> Victorian Workshop from Scratch
> 
> ...


I don't even like to think of this as I will turn into a green eyed monster!!!!! I want it, I want it, I want it!!!!


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

alba said:


> *Victorian Workshop from Scratch*
> 
> Victorian Workshop from Scratch
> 
> ...


What a great place and wonderful opportunity for you Jamie (and Shirley) I am looking forward to hearing more about it and what comes of all this.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

alba said:


> *Victorian Workshop from Scratch*
> 
> Victorian Workshop from Scratch
> 
> ...


Wonderful! Jamie, I think you have your Artist in Residence with Jordan. lol And If Shirley works this right, each visiting LJ will have to build a wall for her to her specs. lol But be careful, as Jordan might fill the Bowling Green with marble sculptures. lol 
All that room and the view of the River Doon and it's valley. And I can see relay stations for electric chairs as you will wear yourself out in a manual one trying to just get around in that castle. 
If you do this right, your can tear it down, mark each brick and bring it over to Lake Havasu, Arizona and reassemble it next to the London Bridge. Then I can run over every other weekend. lol And the new view? The beautiful Colorado River and it's valley of Mojave sand. lol Not a tree any where to spoil the view. lol
One question; Is there a moose loose aboot the hoose?
All joking aside, I think this is a wonderful thing for you and Shirley. I could not be happier for you. Good things come to good people. Keep us updated on the move and the settling in. 
Best wishes to you and Shirley, Rand


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

alba said:


> *Victorian Workshop from Scratch*
> 
> Victorian Workshop from Scratch
> 
> ...


Wow, amazing space!

I understand now, congrats man!


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

alba said:


> *Victorian Workshop from Scratch*
> 
> Victorian Workshop from Scratch
> 
> ...


Fabulous News, Jamie, Congratulations!!!
You are a lucky man, my Friend… Married to an Angel, and moving into a Woodworkers Heaven!!


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

alba said:


> *Victorian Workshop from Scratch*
> 
> Victorian Workshop from Scratch
> 
> ...


It sure looks like a woodworkers dream come true. You have a big enough area to do what ever you want in the shop and home. Someone had a good idea to rent part of it out if you do not need it all. I am impressed that your Scottish women give you the look and make To Do List for you men. I thought that was only American women that did that. It must be a mother daughter thing, world wide, that is passed down thru the generations. Because all men know what you mean, BY THE LOOK!! I am very happy for you two guys. Merry Christmas.

God Bless
tom


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

alba said:


> *Victorian Workshop from Scratch*
> 
> Victorian Workshop from Scratch
> 
> ...


That is truely amazing and will certainly be an adventure in itself. 
I hope it all works out for you both. 
I look forward to the next installment.
and have a MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

alba said:


> *Victorian Workshop from Scratch*
> 
> Victorian Workshop from Scratch
> 
> ...


What a wonderful place, Congratulations and now the "FUN" begins. I envy the space, the views but not really the move. I pray all goes well in your new place! I wish you the best.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

alba said:


> *Victorian Workshop from Scratch*
> 
> Victorian Workshop from Scratch
> 
> ...


That is fantastic. I am happy for you.
The view is terriffic. I am pretty sure your new shop can accomodate more students and generate more revenues.

when do you move?


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

alba said:


> *Victorian Workshop from Scratch*
> 
> Victorian Workshop from Scratch
> 
> ...


So glad you posted this blog- and the pics.. and just everything. I am so happy happy happy for you guys.. All big old places need renovations that's a gimme. I have owned a few in my day too. So big deal- just live in the finished part, and close of the rest for a while. Less to heat, less to clean.. and the space is there when you need it. At least you will have a place you can work and be warm, and have room to move and the ability to teach more students and make more sawdust.  PS- I can't believe they taxed the Scots by the number of windows? Amazing… We would have revolted. IN fact.. we did . LOL


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

alba said:


> *Victorian Workshop from Scratch*
> 
> Victorian Workshop from Scratch
> 
> ...


You should make a walk through video and post it on youtube or whatever so we can see the live version.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

alba said:


> *Victorian Workshop from Scratch*
> 
> Victorian Workshop from Scratch
> 
> ...


*Debbie* thank you

*Jordan* my sentiments exactly

*Ken *Thank You

*Rand* It is a listed building and the foundry part is a Listed monument.
Don't think they will let me move it.

*Div* now you can see why I was excited.

*Tom* I think it is a Mother Daughter thing . Always wise to view the Mare before buying the Foal. LoL

*Ian* I'm putting the occupation date as 1st of April. I don't get much revenue from the students. Most are on benefit. So if it gives them the opportunity to get a job in future that is a plus.

*Erwin* Fun Guaranteed

*Kelly * That would be normal for me. Shirley wants a finished place.
A video? Might be an idea, my youngest son is here for Christmas.

*Theresa* Thank You

*Mike* Thank You


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

*Pool Champion*

Well it has been a long time since I blogged and I'm not sure how Blog worthy this will be.

Well you have all met young Ryan, one of my Jolly Rouges. He got a a Top Three for his first project with his Creepie/Stool. That made him so proud that he even chose the picture for his avatar on Facebook. That has led him to have the confidence to go on to further projects even a Commission for another stool for one of his carers. I know furniture designer/makers that have not yet had a commission. I wander.
Well Ryan is also a keen Pool player and was at the finals last week where he came second in the European Singles Championship.









What has all this to do with woodwork you may ask. Well in anticipation for the finals he decided to make a case for his pool cue. Yes this is the woodworking project. However the project was not finished on time, not his fault though. I've been rather ill since December so I'm to blame. So when he returns there will not be any rush, until two weeks before next years final, you know the story. 
Another delay is that he has a scrollsaw project that he is busy on that he wants to finish. Yes he has also started on the scrollsaw after I rebuilt an el cheapo and converted it to pin-less blades, Lots of help from LJs *Sheila Landry* & *William * thanks guys. He is getting really good on the scrollsaw which is surprising considering that it is me who is doing the teaching and I've yet to finish a scrollsaw project myself, just lots of tips & help again from Sheila, main thing is that he is enjoying himself,


Ok now what has Kens project got to do with all this. Well being that scrolling is new to our shop we dont have much in the way of equipment. Especially with fine blades keys and the other bits that you use. So after getting in touch with Ken he has helped us to make one like his. So this is going to be Ryan's new project. I will keep you posted. I managed to buy another scrollsaw a Hegner that I got on eBay for a fair price. Thing is now the others all want to try scrolling. I think I will have to make a rota or they could arm wrestle for a turn  or do some sanding.

Other bit of news is that I've another Jolly Rouge called Rosalyn or just Roz who is a Girl (we dont get many much the pity). I think I may blog about her later.

I've not had a lot of time to make a lot myself due to health. My bypass failed and I hoped to have surgery earlier this year. As it turns out the risks of any operation are to high. So I'm on a liquid diet for ever. I may have wandered again…..............................
My reason for getting the scrollsaw set up as I wanted to have something for me to do post op as the last time I was not able to do much for six weeks. My plan was to get timber ready so that I could do scrolling during recuperation. I had patterns from Sheila, watched her tutorials and even commissioned a design from Sheila for a product that I knew would sell. Oh! the project. Well I was going to make a series of lamps with religious symbols cut out and coloured glass on the back.
The upside of all this is that I've learned a new skill. I'm busy with this at the moment.









Thanks for reading
Jamie


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

alba said:


> *Pool Champion*
> 
> Well it has been a long time since I blogged and I'm not sure how Blog worthy this will be.
> 
> ...


sorry to hear about the health issues Jamie. Best wishes. Keep the scroll saw projects coming.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

alba said:


> *Pool Champion*
> 
> Well it has been a long time since I blogged and I'm not sure how Blog worthy this will be.
> 
> ...


Take care Jamie. And congrats to Ryan


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

alba said:


> *Pool Champion*
> 
> Well it has been a long time since I blogged and I'm not sure how Blog worthy this will be.
> 
> ...


Hi Jamie,
Take care and God bless for your health and recuperation.
I am proud as well that you have somebody to pass on your expertise and talents in woodworking. What a nice and caring family you have. 
Send my regards to all of them. Ryan, keep up the good work and congratulations.
Thanks for sharing your family virtues,


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

alba said:


> *Pool Champion*
> 
> Well it has been a long time since I blogged and I'm not sure how Blog worthy this will be.
> 
> ...


Hi Jamie, good to hear from you once again. I'm sorry to hear of your health issues but it is good to know you keep pressing ahead and working with the Jolly Rouges. Best wished!!!!!


----------



## BusterB (Nov 25, 2012)

alba said:


> *Pool Champion*
> 
> Well it has been a long time since I blogged and I'm not sure how Blog worthy this will be.
> 
> ...


Hey Bud, I think that your willingness to work with the "Jolly Rouges" in spite of your own health struggles speaks volumes of your character. I am danged proud to say I know ya mate…keep up the good fight.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

alba said:


> *Pool Champion*
> 
> Well it has been a long time since I blogged and I'm not sure how Blog worthy this will be.
> 
> ...


This is so nice to see! What a wonderfully positive influence you are on these young men. What you are teaching them is way beyond woodworking. I am really proud to have you as a friend. 

The project came out amazing, too!

Take care my friend, Sheila


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

alba said:


> *Pool Champion*
> 
> Well it has been a long time since I blogged and I'm not sure how Blog worthy this will be.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you are continuing to do quite a lot for someone who should be laying low? You Know James krenov continued to do woodworking after his eyesight failed. 
Keep up the good work and rest as you have to.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

alba said:


> *Pool Champion*
> 
> Well it has been a long time since I blogged and I'm not sure how Blog worthy this will be.
> 
> ...


Jamie- You are an inspiration to all of us! Those young people you mentor will always remember where they began/learned. I'm prayin that your health status improves. In the meantime, keep up the good work!


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

alba said:


> *Pool Champion*
> 
> Well it has been a long time since I blogged and I'm not sure how Blog worthy this will be.
> 
> ...


Hi Jamie: You are such a kind, caring, thoughtful, considerate and downright lovable guy!! Those young people will always keep a special place in their hearts for you. Whether they carry on with woodworking in the future or not, they have experienced a taste of hands-on success that will help boost pride in themselves and their accomplishments from such wonderful encouragement you have given them!
Your woodworking projects are a continual display of artistic accomplishments!! That star/sunburst design is beautiful! 
Please try to keep as healthy as possible so you can do what you love to do best … and keep us all entertained with your results


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

alba said:


> *Pool Champion*
> 
> Well it has been a long time since I blogged and I'm not sure how Blog worthy this will be.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone
I get a lot more out than I put in
Skill sharing is great fun
Jamie


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

alba said:


> *Pool Champion*
> 
> Well it has been a long time since I blogged and I'm not sure how Blog worthy this will be.
> 
> ...


You are a Good Man my Friend…
Please take Good Care!!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

alba said:


> *Pool Champion*
> 
> Well it has been a long time since I blogged and I'm not sure how Blog worthy this will be.
> 
> ...


I'm very sorry to hear that you have been ill Jamie. It is very commendable that in spite of your own problems, you continue to help those young folks make a better life for themselves. What you are doing is the essence of love. The kind of love that is an act and not just a feeling.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

alba said:


> *Pool Champion*
> 
> Well it has been a long time since I blogged and I'm not sure how Blog worthy this will be.
> 
> ...


Jamie, Sorry about your health. I have faith you will win the battle and get well…. Thx for the mention and I was glad to help you and Ryan out with the plans. Blondie and I do chairty work every Fri and some saturdays with our Chlt Lab at the schools and VA hospital. Not sure who gets more out of it, the people or our lab (smile) I come from a family that had a pool table throughout our lives and would love to get beat by ryan.. :>) Were kicking around a trip over to Ireland and Scotland I'll keep you informed.

Good luck to all of you!


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

alba said:


> *Pool Champion*
> 
> Well it has been a long time since I blogged and I'm not sure how Blog worthy this will be.
> 
> ...


Good to see you passing on the skills and interest in woodworking to a new generation, Jamie. I wish you well with your health. Not a bad blog at all, mate.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

alba said:


> *Pool Champion*
> 
> Well it has been a long time since I blogged and I'm not sure how Blog worthy this will be.
> 
> ...


Jamie, great to hear you in good spirits and continuing to move forward despite the health issues. Your an inspiration man.

Congrats to Ryan!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

alba said:


> *Pool Champion*
> 
> Well it has been a long time since I blogged and I'm not sure how Blog worthy this will be.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear you haven't been well Jamie. Thanks for bringing us up to speed on what you're up to. The projects look great. Congratulations to all involved.


----------



## Chrisysue (Jan 21, 2013)

alba said:


> *Pool Champion*
> 
> Well it has been a long time since I blogged and I'm not sure how Blog worthy this will be.
> 
> ...


Wow I love your sun art. Sorry about your bypass.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

alba said:


> *Pool Champion*
> 
> Well it has been a long time since I blogged and I'm not sure how Blog worthy this will be.
> 
> ...


More than any other thing in woodwork I feel it is helping and teaching others the joy in it. Inspiring work sir.

Best wishes and be well!

Joe


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

alba said:


> *Pool Champion*
> 
> Well it has been a long time since I blogged and I'm not sure how Blog worthy this will be.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone, a diet of porridge aint so bad
I'm grateful to Grizzman for giving me a nudge to move my butt

Jamie
In Sunny yet Cold Scotland


----------



## Celticscroller (Sep 21, 2012)

alba said:


> *Pool Champion*
> 
> Well it has been a long time since I blogged and I'm not sure how Blog worthy this will be.
> 
> ...


Hi Jamie, the work you do both in woodworking and with your "Jolly Rouges" is inspiring. Looking forward to seeing more of your work and happy scrolling! 
You know you were practically a neighbour when I was growing up in Ireland! My family holidayed in a cottage on the Antrim coast on Waterfoot and we were right across from the Mull - just a hop skip and jump across the water


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

*There is a girl in the shop.............*

There is a "Girl" in the Shop

Yes it is true and also wonderful for keeping the Boys under control. Although we don't have a toilet seat issue. One of the great things about converting an old commercial building is that we have Ladies Gents & disabled toilets.

Oddly, when our female friends first get the tour they always say that "you will be removing the urinals, wont you"? Well no! I've got sons, grandsons and I also come from a long line of men and it says Men on the door so they stay I wander…...........

Our Ros, yes she is a wonderful person whom I met at a Celtic Music Festival called Knockengorah about six years ago. I was doing spoon carving workshops. So we met Roslyn and Emily and have been good friends since, having many interests in common. Ros recently completed an honours bachelor degree in environmental issues (cant remember the proper name, but she is VERY clever. She has done all this while bringing up the most amazing daughter Kali single handed. Well now that Kali is growing up she has lots more spare time and wanted something to do on a Monday, so I suggested doing woodwork. I told her that I had a vacancy for a sander as you ALWAYS need another sander. To my delight she was up for it. No matter what budgets have been set there is always money available for sanding. I have production runs so there is always a sanding pile and every item is then up for sale so always a job available. I been asked why I don't get my Jolly rouges to do sanding in return for tuition. Well that is a big NO! They need to develop skills and production sanding is "A Job" and it can be a bit of a ******************** one for production. I'm sure you all know what it is like to have to sand more than one of anything unless you're Norm. They work on there own projects help with my personal ones and we all get involved in the finishing, the job of putting on the first coat of oil is "The Best Job" and given as a reward to the person who has made me the most tea. Yes! I read Tom Sawyer when I was a kid. . Also on off days before holidays I have spare days as there is always a need for pocket money. I do encourage them to sell their wares. Those are a smile making achievements. Talking of smiles, when Ryan arrived this morning I had Queen playing "We are the Champions", boy the smile on his face was great. He is so proud. I may have wandered again…...................?
So with Ros agreeing to sand which although there has been not a lot to do of late. I've had the fun of an apprentice. We have done drywall partitioning, fitted out one pantry and in the progress of #2. We have built a wardrobe. So more learning at this stage and she just eats it all up. The great thing is that she is having fun learning, well so she is telling all her friends. It has worked out that Monday is the quiet sanding day and she has got a lot more learning and oiling. Wait, how come she gets to do oiling I hear you ask. Simple Bribery, she brings cake. Did I say she is no fool. The reason that I was sure that she would well was last year she asked if I would show her how to install a cat flap. So I did, but I let her do ALL of the work and it was in a hardwood panelled exterior door. She recently fitted another one and when I asked if she had any problems and she didn't have any. It would bring a tear to a glass eye, I was that proud.

Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

alba said:


> *There is a girl in the shop.............*
> 
> There is a "Girl" in the Shop
> 
> ...


What a great story Jamie! I love hearing of you group there. I think it is a great influence on them and they will all learn something that they can pass on to others too. It is such positive influence on many levels. I must say that I hope one day you introduce Ros to the scroll saw. I find that many girls have the patience required to do very fine and delicate work. She may be even better than the boys at it! 

Reading this was a wonderful way to begin the day. It just goes to show how far some positive influence can carry. I hope you have a great day today. (Pictures, please too!)

Take care - Sheila


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

alba said:


> *There is a girl in the shop.............*
> 
> There is a "Girl" in the Shop
> 
> ...


I whole heartedly agree with Sheila, my wife was almost instantly superior to me when she took up scroll sawing but sadly other interest (photography) has taken over her heart. I will say she is very good and just ask Sheila cause she has seen some of her pictures! But please don't foist all your sanding needs on poor Ros as nothing will burn out enthusiasm faster than sanding, unless she is one if those rare persons who thrive and live for sanding!


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

alba said:


> *There is a girl in the shop.............*
> 
> There is a "Girl" in the Shop
> 
> ...


Glad your enterprise is doing well and that you are having fun. Good to hear that your missus has another 
female on location occasionally to keep the Jolly Rogues in line. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

alba said:


> *There is a girl in the shop.............*
> 
> There is a "Girl" in the Shop
> 
> ...


Sounds like a bunch of fun..especially with having interested in creating and learning.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

alba said:


> *There is a girl in the shop.............*
> 
> There is a "Girl" in the Shop
> 
> ...


It sounds like that girl has cheered you up a lot Jamie and surely your Jolly Rogues too. I can always see my grandson's shoulders droop when I tell them it's time for the sanding work, so either you are very lucky or maybe you should feel flattered that someone thinks enough of you to take on such a tedious task just to be in your shop. I'm sure the boys there have nothing to do with it. Keep up the good work!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

alba said:


> *There is a girl in the shop.............*
> 
> There is a "Girl" in the Shop
> 
> ...


Great story, pass it on.

Unless the reseaarc has changed, female children tend to have better fine motor skill development, while the males have better gross motor development. I believe it starts to even out as they develop, but it may influence what and why they like.

Keep up the great learning.


----------



## Celticscroller (Sep 21, 2012)

alba said:


> *There is a girl in the shop.............*
> 
> There is a "Girl" in the Shop
> 
> ...


Hi Jamie, I love to hear that more women are taking up wood working and while sanding can be tedious there is great satisfaction in achieving a nice smooth finish. My great nephew loves using the chop saw, and hammer and nails while my great niece who is much younger loves sanding - maybe the female patience thing!


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

alba said:


> *There is a girl in the shop.............*
> 
> There is a "Girl" in the Shop
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone
Girls are by far easier to teach
Boys do it the way Dad or Granddad did it whereas girls will accept
the new methods more readily especially if they can see the reason
Sanding can be a meditative experience, Arthur is a Church of Scotland 
Elder of his church and when he has a meeting to go to he just sands
and does not even stop for a tea-break, that is real dedication we just 
take a cuppa to him and let him to his thoughts. You don't want to disturb
a sander. Young Arthur is 76 and travels all the way from Glasgow. I must write
the story about his new hip. If I forget please remind me.
Jamie


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

alba said:


> *There is a girl in the shop.............*
> 
> There is a "Girl" in the Shop
> 
> ...


Jamie- Keep up the inspiring stories. Always enjoy your stories. Best wishes.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

alba said:


> *There is a girl in the shop.............*
> 
> There is a "Girl" in the Shop
> 
> ...


What a lovely story Jamie.
I must agree, the urinal stays!
Sounds like a wonderful athmosphere there.
Sanding fo me is also a bad word, but this is also due to my health issue, I get strong pain in my arms when doing the same for long time.
Best thoughts my frien


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

alba said:


> *There is a girl in the shop.............*
> 
> There is a "Girl" in the Shop
> 
> ...


Hi Jamie … So great to hear you let the girls play too!! Sanding can be 'grunt work' when having to do it all the time … so I'm glad to hear you've let Ros have a go at oiling every now and again so she can appreciate and enjoy the fruits of her labour!!


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

*Shop #1 Pictures*

Ok Sheila here are some pictures, safe to say the opposite of your shop.
There is not a lot to say and if a picture paints a thousand words then;


----------



## nomercadies (Dec 31, 2011)

alba said:


> *Shop #1 Pictures*
> 
> Ok Sheila here are some pictures, safe to say the opposite of your shop.
> There is not a lot to say and if a picture paints a thousand words then;


I looked and looked and didn't find myself in the pictures surrounded by partially full and empty coffee cups. Must have been photo-shopped out. What are we working on today?


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

alba said:


> *Shop #1 Pictures*
> 
> Ok Sheila here are some pictures, safe to say the opposite of your shop.
> There is not a lot to say and if a picture paints a thousand words then;


I wish my workspace was as well ordered as yours Jamie. What's the secret?
Jim


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

alba said:


> *Shop #1 Pictures*
> 
> Ok Sheila here are some pictures, safe to say the opposite of your shop.
> There is not a lot to say and if a picture paints a thousand words then;


What an awesome amount of space!!! You have so much stuff! There are really parts of me that are envious because I think of all the limitations we have where we are and there are some days that I wish we were able to have more equipment and tools (And who doesn't from this site???) But it is certainly great if it works for you and seeing what beautiful work you accomplish, apparently it does!

What a wonderful place of creativity! 

Thanks for sharing it! Sheila


----------



## rilanda (Jul 2, 2012)

alba said:


> *Shop #1 Pictures*
> 
> Ok Sheila here are some pictures, safe to say the opposite of your shop.
> There is not a lot to say and if a picture paints a thousand words then;


Hang on a minute Jamie I can see some floor so its not full yet but, I envy the amount of space you do have. I have to tidy up my very small workshop when I actually become part of the heap.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

alba said:


> *Shop #1 Pictures*
> 
> Ok Sheila here are some pictures, safe to say the opposite of your shop.
> There is not a lot to say and if a picture paints a thousand words then;


hey there jamie, how long do you think it took to get yourself all set up in there, i see some mighty nice slabs of wood…and i see a nice dust collection system….


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

alba said:


> *Shop #1 Pictures*
> 
> Ok Sheila here are some pictures, safe to say the opposite of your shop.
> There is not a lot to say and if a picture paints a thousand words then;


I'll bet you know just where everything is, too!!................Jim


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

alba said:


> *Shop #1 Pictures*
> 
> Ok Sheila here are some pictures, safe to say the opposite of your shop.
> There is not a lot to say and if a picture paints a thousand words then;


Looks very much like my shop only much larger, I'd feel right at home here and you would feel the same way in my shop! Thanks for posting a very very normal shop!


----------



## nomercadies (Dec 31, 2011)

alba said:


> *Shop #1 Pictures*
> 
> Ok Sheila here are some pictures, safe to say the opposite of your shop.
> There is not a lot to say and if a picture paints a thousand words then;


I worked with a teacher that was so excited and up one day. She, and a few of her older lady neighbors got together with an old bachelor in the neighborhood, sat in the driveway back away from the road, and had a wine or two after work. I'm sure the actual husbands didn't mind, knowing the teacher involved.

The ladies decided one day they would surprise the driveway/wine host while he was away and help him by organizing and cleaning his garage and workshop.

She said later, "I had trouble reading his face, but he must have been very happy because … he was speechless!"


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

alba said:


> *Shop #1 Pictures*
> 
> Ok Sheila here are some pictures, safe to say the opposite of your shop.
> There is not a lot to say and if a picture paints a thousand words then;


My shop looks a lot worse most of the time Jamie. I clean it up between projects. If I cleaned it every day I'm so slow that I would never get any woodworking done.


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

alba said:


> *Shop #1 Pictures*
> 
> Ok Sheila here are some pictures, safe to say the opposite of your shop.
> There is not a lot to say and if a picture paints a thousand words then;


Jamie, 
This proves that you been working on so much project but I cannot see any finished product. That means you are a good worker because everything you have in the workshop are the offcuts, leftovers and others. What you can find in my garage are a lot of unfinished ones… I could not easily find the pieces for my project specially when it is clean by my wife.. 
Have a nice day.


----------



## Celticscroller (Sep 21, 2012)

alba said:


> *Shop #1 Pictures*
> 
> Ok Sheila here are some pictures, safe to say the opposite of your shop.
> There is not a lot to say and if a picture paints a thousand words then;


What a great space and I love those big windows! What are you looking out on - not that you would have time to be gazing out the windows!  
Enjoy!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

alba said:


> *Shop #1 Pictures*
> 
> Ok Sheila here are some pictures, safe to say the opposite of your shop.
> There is not a lot to say and if a picture paints a thousand words then;


You got stuff Jamie! pretty spacious.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

alba said:


> *Shop #1 Pictures*
> 
> Ok Sheila here are some pictures, safe to say the opposite of your shop.
> There is not a lot to say and if a picture paints a thousand words then;


Thanks Everyone,
It still feels good, the mess will eventually get sorted.
One of the Jolly Rouges once tidied up. It looked like
everything had been thrown at the shelves. A bonfire
wood look tidier. Still they were trying and shall remain
anonymous. I do offer courses in shop tidy, it is a residential
course and may take several decades to qualify. 
Jamie


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

alba said:


> *Shop #1 Pictures*
> 
> Ok Sheila here are some pictures, safe to say the opposite of your shop.
> There is not a lot to say and if a picture paints a thousand words then;


Almost as untidy as mine, Jamie


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

alba said:


> *Shop #1 Pictures*
> 
> Ok Sheila here are some pictures, safe to say the opposite of your shop.
> There is not a lot to say and if a picture paints a thousand words then;


Great space and equipment


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

alba said:


> *Shop #1 Pictures*
> 
> Ok Sheila here are some pictures, safe to say the opposite of your shop.
> There is not a lot to say and if a picture paints a thousand words then;


Great looking shop with lots of interesting wood, but you forgot the woodworker or woodworkers, or
would the better half take your picture until you cleaned the shop up, I know mine has a tendency to
be that way, but she puts up with me, so that is OK. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

alba said:


> *Shop #1 Pictures*
> 
> Ok Sheila here are some pictures, safe to say the opposite of your shop.
> There is not a lot to say and if a picture paints a thousand words then;


Jamie your shop is wonderful, and so full of wood!
So lovely with all the space.
I will pray that no one gets lost in there… Smiles.
It looks like a place full of life.
Best thoughts my friend,
Mads


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

alba said:


> *Shop #1 Pictures*
> 
> Ok Sheila here are some pictures, safe to say the opposite of your shop.
> There is not a lot to say and if a picture paints a thousand words then;


A cluttered desk is the trademark of a fertile mind.

I stole that from someone….

I also lifted your Goethe quote, Jamie. That one is just too perfect to not spread around.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

alba said:


> *Shop #1 Pictures*
> 
> Ok Sheila here are some pictures, safe to say the opposite of your shop.
> There is not a lot to say and if a picture paints a thousand words then;


*BH *my wife says that about our house, I'm so lucky
Who else would let me make this mess
I love my Job

Jamie
It is amazing how much better things look when we look for the
good bits instead of the bad.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

alba said:


> *Shop #1 Pictures*
> 
> Ok Sheila here are some pictures, safe to say the opposite of your shop.
> There is not a lot to say and if a picture paints a thousand words then;


Good, bad or otherwise. I would feel right at home in your shop. Always remember that the only one who has to be happy with it is you.


----------



## Kickback (Mar 9, 2011)

alba said:


> *Shop #1 Pictures*
> 
> Ok Sheila here are some pictures, safe to say the opposite of your shop.
> There is not a lot to say and if a picture paints a thousand words then;


Glad that setup works for you but it would drive me out of my mind having all that clutter and not being able to move around in there. I clean up before I leave the shop every time it takes a little extra time but it keeps me sane. Not criticizing by any means whatever gets the job done for any given person but for me I have to have it clean and ordered so i can move and find things quickly and easily.


----------



## Bogeyguy (Sep 26, 2012)

alba said:


> *Shop #1 Pictures*
> 
> Ok Sheila here are some pictures, safe to say the opposite of your shop.
> There is not a lot to say and if a picture paints a thousand words then;


OMG, time for a couple grenades. Really!!!


----------



## riverguy (Sep 30, 2012)

alba said:


> *Shop #1 Pictures*
> 
> Ok Sheila here are some pictures, safe to say the opposite of your shop.
> There is not a lot to say and if a picture paints a thousand words then;


Looks like home to me! I have a label for what happens to our work benches and shop tables to make them look like this: horizontal surface syndrome!

Old Chinese proverb: A tidy shop is a sign of a sick mind.

That's my excuse.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Oct 22, 2012)

alba said:


> *Shop #1 Pictures*
> 
> Ok Sheila here are some pictures, safe to say the opposite of your shop.
> There is not a lot to say and if a picture paints a thousand words then;


If I had that much space, I'd have a wood storage rack to get all that wood out of the way. My shop is just 12×24 and it is much more orderly because if I leave much stuff out, I can't walk around to get to my tools. Can you say pegboard? I have a 16 foot wall of pegboard that keeps my stuff handy and orderly. By hanging all the small accessory stuff up where you can see it, I avoid ordering a second or third of an item. Its nice to be able to lay your hands on exactly what you want when you want it, particularly if with age you have trouble remembering what's where. After I finish my insulating project, I should shoot a few pictures of my shed turned workshop.


----------



## Straightlines (Mar 20, 2013)

alba said:


> *Shop #1 Pictures*
> 
> Ok Sheila here are some pictures, safe to say the opposite of your shop.
> There is not a lot to say and if a picture paints a thousand words then;


Well, you know what they say, "A clean shop is a sign of a sick mind."

Oops, sorry Skip, you beat me to it. My 6×8 shop, yes it is really that small, looks a lot like yours Jamie. The good thing is that neither SWMBO nor the kiddo really wants to go into the shop … if only they knew of the wonderful things I've ferreted away there!


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

*Letter fae Denmark*

I got this great letter today from Denmark








As you can see there is an Origami and a leather strop for my knife
The knife in the picture is one that I made years ago another thing 
the writer and I have in common.
We both also make knifes and do leather-work.
Unfortunately we both have spinal injuries, but we both smile a lot
Do you know who it is yet?
Jamie


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

alba said:


> *Letter fae Denmark*
> 
> I got this great letter today from Denmark
> 
> ...


It can only be Mads Jamie, the most big hearted Dane in the country.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

alba said:


> *Letter fae Denmark*
> 
> I got this great letter today from Denmark
> 
> ...


Mike I think you may be right 
Jamie


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

alba said:


> *Letter fae Denmark*
> 
> I got this great letter today from Denmark
> 
> ...


Mike is just too quick at answering. I would have guessed Mads just from the printing style on the letter alone.


----------



## JUC (Mar 23, 2013)

alba said:


> *Letter fae Denmark*
> 
> I got this great letter today from Denmark
> 
> ...


I do not know either of you as I am new to this site. But, what a wonderful way to start your day. Keep smiling. 
Jeffrey


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

alba said:


> *Letter fae Denmark*
> 
> I got this great letter today from Denmark
> 
> ...


The one and only Mads from Copenhagen!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

alba said:


> *Letter fae Denmark*
> 
> I got this great letter today from Denmark
> 
> ...


You guys are way to smart for me
Yes it is indeed Our Mads
*Jeffery* they are all a great bunch of mates
Just hang around they will all cheer you up and not take you down
Jamie


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

alba said:


> *Letter fae Denmark*
> 
> I got this great letter today from Denmark
> 
> ...


Just look at Mads blogs. If you got a question, its probably answered in there some where.

What's the plan for the Origami ?


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

alba said:


> *Letter fae Denmark*
> 
> I got this great letter today from Denmark
> 
> ...


Don Mads has sent me some paper squares and I think
it is a challenge but he has not said yet
It's a mystery for sure
My Origami is rolling a cigarette 

Jamie


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

alba said:


> *Letter fae Denmark*
> 
> I got this great letter today from Denmark
> 
> ...


So what will it be? Perhaps the Grease Box makers will come alive? It is a very happy moment for me to hear that LJs are continuing to make friends around the world. Wasn't it Div who coined the GBOC? I'm a member, are you?


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

alba said:


> *Letter fae Denmark*
> 
> I got this great letter today from Denmark
> 
> ...


1000 cranes is good luck!


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

alba said:


> *Letter fae Denmark*
> 
> I got this great letter today from Denmark
> 
> ...


Too easy to find out who it came from


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

alba said:


> *Letter fae Denmark*
> 
> I got this great letter today from Denmark
> 
> ...


Laughs here.
Big smile.
Thank you jamie (and the rest of you for the kind words).
Yes I send you the papers as a challange, so that you could try and fold some cranes for your grand children.
http://www.origami-fun.com/origami-crane.html
Glad the letter arrived.
Yes we have a lot in common my friend.
Mads


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

alba said:


> *Letter fae Denmark*
> 
> I got this great letter today from Denmark
> 
> ...


Pretty cool, way to go Mads.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

*A restoration & random pics*

Greetings My Buddies, well this week a got an interesting item brought into the shop by Roz
It is an Edwardian Masters Desk. It looks as though great attention to detail was done by the original maker
I'll post photos and describe them as I go through them

The Desk belong to Roz's brother in law who is a teacher at one of the local high schools. He has an interesting student that has some physical disabilities with his arms. Between us I made a slant/writing slope. The wee lad can finally write after years of only a key board. I believe he can also draw. The cost was about a £/$ in materials.
I dont have a picture of it as it was more about getting the job done and I would not ask for it back for such a trivial picture but Alexander might send me a picture. I wander…...............
Yes the desk, well they don't want it tampered with they love it warts n all, it's problem is that it has a 25 degree list on it all the joints are loose








This is looking into the desk, notice the delicate lid stay








This is the desk top, notice the miter inserts.








I'm trying to show the miter insert, my pics are not that good though








Nice dovetails they should come appart fairly easily. Oh No, the Jinx button. I had better look out the CA glue 








A nice flourish you can see that it has been outdoors in the rain and sun, I think I'll feed them with double boiled BLO that should retain the patina and feed the wood








The front of the desk








These hinges have abviously been replaced as they dont match the bead, the bead radius should match the hinges radius. The original hinges were also steel not brass, you can see all the black marks from the original hardware which makes me think it may have been a home made desk as steel and oak are a big no no. Saying that though I've an Oak table that I'm busy with that I will be using steel nails and vinegar washed for a special effect. I'm a wee bit nervous though.








I got this nice bronze tap no age to it but works great, I made a OTT box to fix them to. I think it came out rather well.








This is the Crane that Mads sent me and mine in purple, I need practice.
http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/35772








24 calve stretchers 








My first scrollsaw project is gathering dust as I changed my mind on the axle and support from Stainless steel to brass and I'm awaiting the 1/4" brass rod. I think it will look much better with that.
I'm also trying out my new finish mixture, it penetrates well and only boosts the grain depth. It is a very sloppy mix, I'll use up a gallon then decide if it is a good choice.

Jamie


----------



## Celticscroller (Sep 21, 2012)

alba said:


> *A restoration & random pics*
> 
> Greetings My Buddies, well this week a got an interesting item brought into the shop by Roz
> It is an Edwardian Masters Desk. It looks as though great attention to detail was done by the original maker
> ...


Hi Jamie, a beautiful desk! It looks like it was very well used with lots of love! 
What a great thing to do for the student who can now write. You really inspire folks!
Who did the pencil drawing of Robbie Burns in your picture? Love it - and the Cranes.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

alba said:


> *A restoration & random pics*
> 
> Greetings My Buddies, well this week a got an interesting item brought into the shop by Roz
> It is an Edwardian Masters Desk. It looks as though great attention to detail was done by the original maker
> ...


It seems you are keeping yourself pretty busy Jamie. The desk seemed interesting. It's too bad about the staining where the old hinge was. It looked like some glass rings on the top too. Nice to have a challenge!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

alba said:


> *A restoration & random pics*
> 
> Greetings My Buddies, well this week a got an interesting item brought into the shop by Roz
> It is an Edwardian Masters Desk. It looks as though great attention to detail was done by the original maker
> ...


Jamie, isn't it great to be busy!!...............Jim


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

alba said:


> *A restoration & random pics*
> 
> Greetings My Buddies, well this week a got an interesting item brought into the shop by Roz
> It is an Edwardian Masters Desk. It looks as though great attention to detail was done by the original maker
> ...


*Anna* it was a local artist, I'll hae a look, it was a house warming
for my Bride when she first set foot in Scotland

*Mike* I dont do restoration any more, no money in it for the hours 
it takes to do. It is going to be a project for Roz to learn on. It will be
stripped to the last piece and then she can rebuild it.

*Jim* I'm happy when I'm busy, I love my job

Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

alba said:


> *A restoration & random pics*
> 
> Greetings My Buddies, well this week a got an interesting item brought into the shop by Roz
> It is an Edwardian Masters Desk. It looks as though great attention to detail was done by the original maker
> ...


Hi, Jamie:
Such a nice variety of things you have going on! What a great teaching piece the desk will be. I have always had a fondness for lap desks - although I realize that this is a floor model. I love the style of it though. I really enjoyed seeing these projects on the go. It will great to see them progress. 

Have a wonderful day! Sheila


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

alba said:


> *A restoration & random pics*
> 
> Greetings My Buddies, well this week a got an interesting item brought into the shop by Roz
> It is an Edwardian Masters Desk. It looks as though great attention to detail was done by the original maker
> ...


Your to-do list is very diverse Jamie!
I don't have that skill, to work on several things at once… Nothing gets done!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

alba said:


> *A restoration & random pics*
> 
> Greetings My Buddies, well this week a got an interesting item brought into the shop by Roz
> It is an Edwardian Masters Desk. It looks as though great attention to detail was done by the original maker
> ...


Hi Jamie
Thanks for sharing this cool desk with us,a very interesting piece.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

alba said:


> *A restoration & random pics*
> 
> Greetings My Buddies, well this week a got an interesting item brought into the shop by Roz
> It is an Edwardian Masters Desk. It looks as though great attention to detail was done by the original maker
> ...


Hope you can find seats and bushings for the faucet? (Tap)


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

alba said:


> *A restoration & random pics*
> 
> Greetings My Buddies, well this week a got an interesting item brought into the shop by Roz
> It is an Edwardian Masters Desk. It looks as though great attention to detail was done by the original maker
> ...


*Sheila,* yes it is a lovely design. I thought it could inspire.

*Mike,* the problem is remodeling the house on top of production
means tools everywhere. You have tackled many diverse projects as well

*Jim* Thanks

*Doc*, it is a reproduction and all the inards are standard for UK spares


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

alba said:


> *A restoration & random pics*
> 
> Greetings My Buddies, well this week a got an interesting item brought into the shop by Roz
> It is an Edwardian Masters Desk. It looks as though great attention to detail was done by the original maker
> ...


Hi Jamie … You really do get some interesting challenges coming into your workshop!! That desk will be perfect for the young lad in his wheelchair … as well as an excellent learning curve for Roz. 
You've chosen a lovely spot for your Cranes! 
With so much going on in the shop … and home renovations too … where do you find the time?! What kind of remodelling are you doing??


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

alba said:


> *A restoration & random pics*
> 
> Greetings My Buddies, well this week a got an interesting item brought into the shop by Roz
> It is an Edwardian Masters Desk. It looks as though great attention to detail was done by the original maker
> ...


Hi Jamie,
Lovely desk, I think there is something wonderful about these, like it becomes a ritual.
Lovely detail with the spiral cut into the leg.
Guess a table like that will be no good with my neck…
The tab looks great, and I envy your tub, have not been in a tub for years.
Glad to see that the crane got company, and a beautiful place to stand, so you did manage to make one. ;-)
Here life is getting into normal, and I will try this week to look at some travel plans.'Best thoughts my dear Jamie,
Mads


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

*Craft Syndrome*

Cant believe that it is over a year since a blog. Mads has been to Scotland and
is back in a few days  I'm as usual backed up with orders, not that effects my
time out to create.
Now that is the pita that causes the backlog. Honest its scientifically sound.
My DIL Annes birthday was last Friday, no rush there then.









Ok that looks as if there is hope. One feather and it will come down fast.
It is loosely based on an idea I'm playing with on Shaker themed piece done
with a natural edge.
It all started with Shirley wanting a Jam/Marmalade cupboard, this I did in pine
with layers of distress, then painted a sickly green with white interior. Well once 
the final coat was on and without door it was declared complete. When I said that 
it needed finished, I got the look that says "Do you ever want to buy a new tool 
ever again". So it duly went up on the wall.









This is the plank of French Oak that started it all. If you look at the top right corner
about 12" down there is a knot with a Sigma curve to one side. well to me it looked
like the top of the Shaker Jam Cupboard hanging thingy, I'll take a picture of it.









Yes disgusting looking, it was worse. Honest I'll show you.









CRAFT Syndrome Cant Remember a Flipping Thing. That about sums me up. I started out 
writing with an idea but it went to pencil and tape land never to see the light of day again.

The problem for me is door no door back no back. How can I bring rustic into the back without
roughness.
I think I'd best eat then go back into the shop with a full belly and a fresh head, whose I don't know
but a fresh one.
Jamie


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

alba said:


> *Craft Syndrome*
> 
> Cant believe that it is over a year since a blog. Mads has been to Scotland and
> is back in a few days  I'm as usual backed up with orders, not that effects my
> ...


CRAFT Syndrome Cant Remember a Flipping Thing!

I can certainly relate!!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

alba said:


> *Craft Syndrome*
> 
> Cant believe that it is over a year since a blog. Mads has been to Scotland and
> is back in a few days  I'm as usual backed up with orders, not that effects my
> ...


That creativity at work!!


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

alba said:


> *Craft Syndrome*
> 
> Cant believe that it is over a year since a blog. Mads has been to Scotland and
> is back in a few days  I'm as usual backed up with orders, not that effects my
> ...


May I suggest Mads' ?  You could end up with something incredible joining forces/brain cells.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

alba said:


> *Craft Syndrome*
> 
> Cant believe that it is over a year since a blog. Mads has been to Scotland and
> is back in a few days  I'm as usual backed up with orders, not that effects my
> ...


Let it flow Jamie. Whatever come out is good.
I usually nap after a good meal


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

alba said:


> *Craft Syndrome*
> 
> Cant believe that it is over a year since a blog. Mads has been to Scotland and
> is back in a few days  I'm as usual backed up with orders, not that effects my
> ...


We all have to make sacrifices to make others happy Jamie. I'm sure you know that better than me. Life can become confusing when it doesn't make sense to us. At least the cabinet is very well made and looks great. From what you say, paint obviously isn't your thing, but not everybody thinks like a woodworker. Maybe MDF would be a better choice for your DIL next time, LOL.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

alba said:


> *Craft Syndrome*
> 
> Cant believe that it is over a year since a blog. Mads has been to Scotland and
> is back in a few days  I'm as usual backed up with orders, not that effects my
> ...


We do what we must to please our partners. I hate painting wood but then sometimes it's just the thing to do. Go with the flow, that's what I try bto do and then when no one is looking, I do what I think needs to be done.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

*Mads has arrived /French Plane*

Well it has been one heck of a great week
I finally got Annes wee cabinet finished. 
She has given me twa wonderful Grandchildren and keeps ma wee boy happy
it is the least I can do 









Twenty one days late but who is counting.
The wee man on the base was a gift that I'll explain just the now
We have had the Dane Invasion known as LJ Mads Here he is arriving from the 
airport, saying something about me not picking him up at the airport and him having to mug an 
OAP for his wheels LOL
Does anyone know this Danish Hand Signal?


















Oops just realised that is not the finished cabinet, I was trying to see if I had shaped the back
enough to let light through.
I'll just get a quick picture of it finished, I'll be right back.









It came out well. You can see the Shaker Inspiration I think?
Shirley wants to keep it or swap LoL

Delays, well Shirley had me putting up a "Linen Shelf" 









The brief assumed "Sky Hooks" as they were not in stock I went
for a rougher option Chains.

Did I mention the dog called Jasper that arrived with Mads?









What a character, they found him tied to the side of the road
Shirley does a quick U-turn, kicks Mads out and rescues the Dog
Feels even worse so another U-turn and she goes back for Mads
and ties him on the roof. There was no space inside the car as
Mads had brought a Kayak 5x sleeping bags, 2x tents 1x toolbox
an air pump two sets of paddles, 7x cameras his carving knifes
12x bottles of wine a side of Danish bacon and 4x large suitcases.
There is a picture to show that I'm not lying.  TFIC
Amazon Lumberjocks com.

See the camera never lies.

You would think that after such a splendid job on the linen shelf
I would get a reprieve? 
Heck no I get, I need a sink top! Sheesh they cant stop.









Looked fine to me. 

In the meantime I'm also getting an order ready for China, 150 units
not the biggest order but it feels good.









Ryan is back on the Lathe
He was in a rush on Thursday And thinks I will clean up.









This is Ronnie working on a new project, I don'tknow what though









Only time will tell.

I found a French plane, I will show you later once Mads has had a chance 
to look at it. From the land of Roubo could it be….........??

I wander and dont ken where I am as usual.

Got a nice compliment fae Kelly LJ's River Girl.
She called Mad's and I Brothers fae different Mothers. She is so nice.

Yes I remember, the wee man on the shelf.
That is a present fae Mads, it's a model of his equivalent of my "Black Dawg" 
Just wonderful. There are a few of us on LJ's that get the odd visit fae the
black dog and we seem to know when a wee PM will help put the smile back..

Mike has shown his genius* Again* with this new sled an answer to a problem 
that I've been trying to solve with some Tamboti logs. Thanks Mike


I'm one very content Pop, surrounded by wonderful friends and family

Jamie

I just read the preview and I sure can talk some ….... I hope iy makes sense?


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

alba said:


> *Mads has arrived /French Plane*
> 
> Well it has been one heck of a great week
> I finally got Annes wee cabinet finished.
> ...


How wonderful! I am so happy that you have your company with you! What a sweetheart Shirley is - she rescued the pup AND allowed Mads to ride along. Love you Shirley! xoxoxox

I hope you continue to post of your adventures! It warms my heart to read!

Thanks for sharing - Sheila


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

alba said:


> *Mads has arrived /French Plane*
> 
> Well it has been one heck of a great week
> I finally got Annes wee cabinet finished.
> ...


Nice story on what's happening. Mads will keep you busy. Sounds like he is moving in!!
That is a nice cabinet you've built she will love it.

Cheers, Jim


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

alba said:


> *Mads has arrived /French Plane*
> 
> Well it has been one heck of a great week
> I finally got Annes wee cabinet finished.
> ...


i have the perfect saw to cut off the offending finger…...sounds like with all the luggage and wine, he might be coming to stay…....oh mads, you wonderful mad man…you and jamie have a wonderful time…this visit should bring smiles to everyone…..


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

alba said:


> *Mads has arrived /French Plane*
> 
> Well it has been one heck of a great week
> I finally got Annes wee cabinet finished.
> ...


Sounds like a mads house Jamie (pun). You and Mads should have a great time together, just don't let Mads drink too much wine before he starts using your power tools. Tell him hello for me.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

alba said:


> *Mads has arrived /French Plane*
> 
> Well it has been one heck of a great week
> I finally got Annes wee cabinet finished.
> ...


Wow! I wish I could be at the party. Sounds like fun and you can't have too much fun. Seems as if Mads was prepared for a party. And then there is the former dental hygienist, Rivergirl, now soap maker who appears in the mix, good people seem to find each other. Enjoy the visit, I could only wish that I could do this one day. Nice project too!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

alba said:


> *Mads has arrived /French Plane*
> 
> Well it has been one heck of a great week
> I finally got Annes wee cabinet finished.
> ...


Some good times will be had in the Jamie House! 
Mads brought a kayak…
Sounds like my sister traveling! 
Thank you for sharing the beginning of this journey, Jamie. Looking forward to hearing more about it.


----------



## Celticscroller (Sep 21, 2012)

alba said:


> *Mads has arrived /French Plane*
> 
> Well it has been one heck of a great week
> I finally got Annes wee cabinet finished.
> ...


Sounds like a good old Celtic Ceilhi might be happening at your house Jamie! Enjoy the visit.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

alba said:


> *Mads has arrived /French Plane*
> 
> Well it has been one heck of a great week
> I finally got Annes wee cabinet finished.
> ...


Oh how wonderful it sounds!! Have a great time, I'd love to be there!


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

alba said:


> *Mads has arrived /French Plane*
> 
> Well it has been one heck of a great week
> I finally got Annes wee cabinet finished.
> ...


There must be a strange mixture of raucous tomfoolery and quiet contemplation with Mads around Jamie! 
By the picture and gesture, I think he's trying to show you how Handy he can be…
I was very surprised to see myself mentioned in such wonderful and illustrious company! I'm more than glad that I could be of some service… 
All my Best to you both… and to Shirley as well for putting up with it all! Enjoy!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

alba said:


> *Mads has arrived /French Plane*
> 
> Well it has been one heck of a great week
> I finally got Annes wee cabinet finished.
> ...


As I remember the hand signal means one beer please, not really sure, might also be a ancient way of saying hello, heard rumors that the guy on that photo are not always knowing what he says, so I would not put too much thinking into that.
French?
Toast?
Eggs….
Naaaaaa, I don't get it.
Beautiful cabinet.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

*Mads gets Kidnapped*

Well what are your chances.









Traveling to Scotland and being kidnapped and taken tae the
"East Coast" 
Oh! the photo, right I remember. This is Mads showing Ros one of
the Jolly Rouges his Kayak in a bag Honest", would I lie? If I dont forget
I'll see if I can post a picture of it.
I think it was also where the kidnap plan was formed. Shirley will be involved
you can see the look. 
Any way one minute Mads and I are chatting about fresh eggs over coffee
and tea.
I nip outside for a wee smoke. Is it not amazing how times change
You used to sit on a comfy chair and have a wee smoke and go outside for
a ********************. Progress.
I wander, ok I get back and Mads is Gone, hat as well. Even the French plane 
has gone
It was obvious though that it was a kidnap. You can ess in this picture that his 
pipe and matches are left on the router table. 









O that. It is a coat rack that I made It could not even be considered a project
it is just as the wood came. Well with a wee bit o tweaking. 
Here is a better picture of it









The hooks were great, obviously reproduction even a corny 1883 on them but 
I've got them just oiled along with the wood a good gloop o wax sludge Shirley likes it
But is still holding out for a new sink top
Well any sink top really








In case this is a picture taken of Mads b4 the kidnapping. Is there a sign in this picture,
Which is pointless now as he was not kidnapped.
Seems that Ros was going to her sisters in Edinburgh with her daughter Kali.
Well you would understand my worries as Ros is fae Dundee which is also East o us
Not that us on the West Coast dont trust them lol
He had a wonderful twa days in the capital taking 360 odd pictures, they are great I'm
sure he will post them. Haven't seen the French plane yet??









While trying to find some bench Space I came across my compound angle drilling
jig, might not sound grand but it does have the longest name. I use a cradle with it for
batch work.It works a treat and it can also work with sight lines that are common on
Windsor chair plans. It is just so big 24"x 24" If you have ever tried to free drill Elm you
will also know the importance of a stable drill platform. I also have a Radial Arm Drill that
also offers so many more angles. Just enough to confuse me every time. I always do a
mock or dry run.
I just saw the ime just gone midnight here.
I will continue if I remember where I was.
I would have saved this but uploading pics twice?? No way.

Yours
Jamie
A Pig In Shavings


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

alba said:


> *Mads gets Kidnapped*
> 
> Well what are your chances.
> 
> ...


You're having too much fun!!


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

alba said:


> *Mads gets Kidnapped*
> 
> Well what are your chances.
> 
> ...


So happy to see you having such a good visit. I love it! It is good to have friends around, isn't it? Thanks for taking the time to post. You are making many of us smile!

Sheila


----------



## cdaniels (Apr 16, 2014)

alba said:


> *Mads gets Kidnapped*
> 
> Well what are your chances.
> 
> ...


that's awesome I can't wait till I get to start meeting some of these folks on here.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

alba said:


> *Mads gets Kidnapped*
> 
> Well what are your chances.
> 
> ...


So did the French plane reappear? Just too much fun, so happy to see it unfold. Best wishes to all of you.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

alba said:


> *Mads gets Kidnapped*
> 
> Well what are your chances.
> 
> ...


There is nothing as enjoyable as good friends and a good laugh. It seems like you are enjoying both…Good for the soul.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

alba said:


> *Mads gets Kidnapped*
> 
> Well what are your chances.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting your adventure!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

alba said:


> *Mads gets Kidnapped*
> 
> Well what are your chances.
> 
> ...


Nice to get a summer visit, especially when it's someone you like! Cool coat hanger, but my favorite has to be the drilling jig. It would be fun to see it in action sometime. Please continue having fun.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

alba said:


> *Mads gets Kidnapped*
> 
> Well what are your chances.
> 
> ...


Who is that crazy Dane Jamie is talking about?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

alba said:


> *Mads gets Kidnapped*
> 
> Well what are your chances.
> 
> ...


I think I know…


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

*The Cabinet in Red*

i








Ok, I've an obsession one that s itching like a Scottish Midge bite.
Thos Moser made a version, exceptional
It's not a replica though
Norm Abram built one featured it on a programme and in one of his books 
It's again a great cabinet and with Norms normal practical improvements
It would make a great build and a wonderful edition to any home….......
Right this is where my problem comes in
In Thos. Mosers book there is a photo of an original
Now with having had glaucoma since my 20's and I aint to good with accuracy
any more but to me it looks petite, fine & a refind design
If I take Norms height of his being 6ft same as Tom
Now I take out the compass and start getting measurements
This is where it is confirmed that this is indeed a petite piece.
If any of you LJ's have the book perhaps they could confirm my
thinking.
I have exact same antique hinges the screws I even have the pigment lime BLO
sitting ready for the cheese  Like I say "Obsessed" 
Also if anyone has any pictures of the Pewter Cupboard 

Mike Littlecope I've always been amazed at what 
you have came up with with so few tools. I wonder what you would make if you were
in my shop 










Right where was I, yes Mads I give you this picture
and say nothing as I'm sure it will be in one of his wonderful Blogs. Fair to say though 
that it is late and getting dark, Shirley is about to drop him off at Loch Doon. In the 
middle of nowhere. Shirley drove back with lights on full beam 



















Shop was its usual buzz three of the jolly rouges were in. Ryan is busy doing a Shaker 
footstool. He wil be using my chair drilling jig Mike so
I will then take some pics for you. Although Ryan has about 5 projects in progress. I'm 
busy making a small chest as a thank you gift for the Mahogany. He had sent another 20ft 
of them, he had wanted them for a project that he never got time for It's nice to be nice. 
I love my job.

Mads has just walked in the door and is presently dancing and singing with the three Boxers LoL
You could not make this up.










French Oak Puja/Prayer Table larger than standard. It is for an American customer but for a 
gift in England the small text rest is made of American Oak, I thought it apt  
This has been an extremely patient customer who due to health and selecting the correct 
timber and design. A year in the making. Thank you Alison & Paul for your patience










Then I'm helping restore the stair case with my new neighbour Bill he has bought the 
managers house on the Estate. I think 1833 but I will check. Helping restore. I'm only
remaking the treads that are damaged. Bill is doing all the hard bits. I think Mads has a 
picture of the hoose it has that lovely stark look. I think Bill may be around a bit as he wants 
to do most of the restoration work himself. As a project 
The stair treads are parana pine, no longer available we are using Tulip Wood / Black
Poplar. Although the repair stands out like a sore thumb at the moment. I'll get that
toned a wee bit, but it is not going to be faked rather a sympathetic repair  The banisters
are cast iron and I was telling him about a shot/grit blast finish. Metal warmed then hot BLO 
over it. I like the effect and sometimes will burn the oil to give it back some character/patina
It will be fun… did I tell you that I love my Job










Well Mads has turned in early as he is exhausted. But still smiling. It is a bit like having one of 
our sons here. He just blends in. Shirley loves feeding him.














































A few random shop pics
Shows a rere picture of Red Ron the Broon in discussion about knifes with pipe smoking
Mads. He got a nice tobacco while in Edinburgh the shop smells a mixture of that with a strong smell of oak and mahogany. Wonderful.

Thanks for reading
If I miss a bit just let me know 
Jamie


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

alba said:


> *The Cabinet in Red*
> 
> i
> 
> ...


I'm enjoying the blog and the photos…next best thing to being there and meeting yall.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

alba said:


> *The Cabinet in Red*
> 
> i
> 
> ...


well it sounds and looks like there is some real action going on over there…lol…enjoyed this one…tell mads to try and not get things stirred up there…i would love to be there for some of the eating…oh yea…so what is the favorite meal that mads loves to partake of….


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

alba said:


> *The Cabinet in Red*
> 
> i
> 
> ...


oh and the picture of mads all puckered up got me pretty excited…lol…tell mads he better quit getting my all riled up…ive got woodwork to do, i cant have the puckered up picture going through my head….lol


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

alba said:


> *The Cabinet in Red*
> 
> i
> 
> ...


It is so good to see pictures of all of you. How wonderful to work on what you love with people you love. All smiles here Jamie! Thank you for sharing your visit! 

Sheila


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

alba said:


> *The Cabinet in Red*
> 
> i
> 
> ...


Great blog, Jamie. I thing Mads should move in and bring Mathilde. she'd meet some of the Scottish boys there!!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

alba said:


> *The Cabinet in Red*
> 
> i
> 
> ...


Jamie,

You turn some colorful phrases. Nice when peoples journeys overlap. Thanks for sharing your ride. :<)


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

alba said:


> *The Cabinet in Red*
> 
> i
> 
> ...


Nice projects Jamie. I loved the prayer bench the chest and the box. It seems to me that for a guy in a wheelchair and with serious health problems that you are living a rich meaningful life surrounded by wonderful people. I much admire your will power and your positive attitude towards others and your work despite the hard bits. Good luck with your cupboard project and I'm looking forward to seeing your angle jig in action.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

alba said:


> *The Cabinet in Red*
> 
> i
> 
> ...


I don't know what I'd do in your shop either Jamie (I'd probably be lost with all the options!)
But if I ever find myself in Bonnie Scotland, I will be sure to stop by for at least a visit!
As it is, I'm thoroughly enjoying visiting with you vicariously… through Mads' and your own Words and Pictures… Carry On Men…


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

alba said:


> *The Cabinet in Red*
> 
> i
> 
> ...


Jamie,

I have to echo what the Mikes and Doc Savage above have said and I couldn't say better. I have enjoyed your journey and stories.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

*O wad some Power the gift tae gie us, To see oursels as ithers see us! *

Ok it's no Shakespeare, it the reel stuff
A local boy, randy poet hud mair Mistresses than Tim can tell
You widnae want your daughters seeing the likes o him behind
Ye Olde Bike Shed " 
Well he is our National Bard for awe his sins 
I think this verse comes fae "to a Louse" If I'm wrang? Blame my
truant officer for not catching me often enough. A wander.
Right the gift to see ourselves….......
I know I was going somewhere with this. I'll load a picture and by 
then it will come back to me









This picture doesn't make sense but I remember where I was.
Mads pictures. He sees what I see
but makes it brighter, lighter, happier. He may take a shot of something
and his picture makes me smile at that spot each time
He sees me as others see me, if this makes any sense I'll be surprised 
He has given new light to spots on my own doorstep
Opening my eyes like a child again seeing the beauty without limitations
Seeing through someone elses eyes to open your own









This Mad Dane heading off into a strange Loch in the dark
Him and Shirley giggling as if they were invading Scotland, come to think o it.
They have, A Dane & a South African
Thats ok at least their no English LoL TFIC
Best not so more a believe there is a political event coming up and I would not
want to upset the voting. 









Mads Camera has a bolt hole. I was sure it was not a Dutch plane but a French
one?? Mads! Help.
The visit draws to a close but the stories live on
We have a full day to fill tomorrow and tidy up our wee projects
I've twa Oak planks sitting awaiting being into some wife raisers
There is talk of a Rocking Chair Project coming up Hal Taylors looks sweet
Mmmmmmmmmh, curves. 

Jamie on the banks o the Bonnie Doon


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

alba said:


> *O wad some Power the gift tae gie us, To see oursels as ithers see us! *
> 
> Ok it's no Shakespeare, it the reel stuff
> A local boy, randy poet hud mair Mistresses than Tim can tell
> ...


ah the trip comes to a close, but as you say, the memories live on and im so happy for you both and all the household on the Bonnie Doon…..makes me want to talk like a SCOT…so i shall go kiss my Lass…or something like that….so happy to be a part of your times there….


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

alba said:


> *O wad some Power the gift tae gie us, To see oursels as ithers see us! *
> 
> Ok it's no Shakespeare, it the reel stuff
> A local boy, randy poet hud mair Mistresses than Tim can tell
> ...


You turn a good bit of prose my friend from Scotland. Sounds like you had a great visit with the Dane. I could only dream that my visit would be so colorful.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

alba said:


> *O wad some Power the gift tae gie us, To see oursels as ithers see us! *
> 
> Ok it's no Shakespeare, it the reel stuff
> A local boy, randy poet hud mair Mistresses than Tim can tell
> ...


Jamie,

Maybe you'll have fresh eyes to see with. Mads having been there? The pot is stirred with different spices in the mix.


----------



## Celticscroller (Sep 21, 2012)

alba said:


> *O wad some Power the gift tae gie us, To see oursels as ithers see us! *
> 
> Ok it's no Shakespeare, it the reel stuff
> A local boy, randy poet hud mair Mistresses than Tim can tell
> ...


I can hear the lilt of that Scottish brogue coming off your blogs Jamie. I've been enjoying reading about your visit with Mads. May you have many more to enjoy over the years.
Slainte!


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

alba said:


> *O wad some Power the gift tae gie us, To see oursels as ithers see us! *
> 
> Ok it's no Shakespeare, it the reel stuff
> A local boy, randy poet hud mair Mistresses than Tim can tell
> ...


The Visit ends, but the Friendship remains!
Reading about all the Gladness (and Madsness) reminds me of Chaucer and his Tales… Only set on the Bonnie Doon… 
It has been good fun to follow along my Friend, Thank You for sharing it all with all of us!
Be sure to make sure, that Mads doesn't forget his Kayak… :-D


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

alba said:


> *O wad some Power the gift tae gie us, To see oursels as ithers see us! *
> 
> Ok it's no Shakespeare, it the reel stuff
> A local boy, randy poet hud mair Mistresses than Tim can tell
> ...


The Danes have invaded the Scotland once again using charm, laughter, wine and woodworking as their weapons of choice. It sounds to me that you have once again been conquered Jamie, but in a nice way. Good memories shared with friends are a treasure worth hoarding. I enjoyed the poetry, what little I understood of it. Please tell Mads I said hello and wished him a safe journey home.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

alba said:


> *O wad some Power the gift tae gie us, To see oursels as ithers see us! *
> 
> Ok it's no Shakespeare, it the reel stuff
> A local boy, randy poet hud mair Mistresses than Tim can tell
> ...


Hi Jamie, 
I get a wee bit nostalgic now seeing my camera there. ;-)
Smiles my friend,
Mads


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

*Gustav Stickley No 708 it's not*

Well the visit is over and it is time to go back to work.
It seems quieter in the shop.
No not noise, smile quiet and no aroma of the pipe tobacco
We could sit in the shop or beside the pond and jist hae a guid
all blether.
Talking about things that buddies who have similar interests in 
common
No arguments just a warm content feeling.
Smiling a lot
I wander, yes back to work…..........









And there all lined up for the start of the workshop Derby
*Edit*
Shirley says that if I write about that in my blog LJ's will think
I've been smoking my Cornflakes again. I thought it was funny though
I had all the top names, like Stumpy& Norm…..









Ok back to work, another four wife elevators, which to me look like
they would be fun to ride if I were a kid. So you can see where the idea
came from.









Then I got this really useless plank, more bark than wood. Dont you just
hate that.
Anyway I thought it had potential for a bit o Stickley done roughly









You can get an idea of it here.









Mads you can see here that these flimsy wee clamps can be handy for 
mock up









Here I'm matching up the face lines. Still a lot of bark here
It helps me see the natural shape for longer









This is me reassembling the plank to see if it still looks like a natural
log not a made up shape totally.









This is the two sides in the vice wi a wee bit o sculpting fae me.









Not quite bookmatch but enough to match when they are two 
feet apart and facing outward









Just leaning against each other, I think it will work toes crossed









Ok how much does a unit bug me? Well I built a full size replica
of #708. An amazing experience. No Jamie isms. You know the 
wee tweaks. To look at it finished just like the designer saw it for
the first time a hundred odd years ago. Now that is a moment 
worth savouring.









Ok now you can see I've made a flat pack and if the leg bone
joins the jaw bone I should have the skeleton of 708









Mfutah doing her daily alms rounds
She will even pinch the fish food. 










Ok so far so good the side M&T's all tie in nicely
I now need to either calculate the offset or draw round the tenons?
I think the latter as my math aint good, I blame the truant officer for 
that as well









Clamping up tight to mark out the mortices 









It all fits which is good What is bad is that we have had some real
dry sunny days. Then last night we got some heavy rain.
You guessed it. Its tighter than a ducks ass and thats water tight
So do I cry? Well I'm not going to do a rain dance









The simple set up for the mortises. O aye, it should be
Except this genius used ½" 12mm instead of ¼" for the template.
So it is a guide bush cut followed by a pattern cutting bit
Yes the top is 1" heavy and I did not have the strength to use the
3hp 1/2" which can do 3" in the plunge.










Arthus is giving me my exam results. It is an original DeWalt dado
set it may be of interest to a collector. Blades are not even tipped










Young Ryan clearing up his turnings. He is on the lathe at the moment
making a 2 or 4 legged stool for his sister.

Well that is about all fae here, except Ronnie is in the middle of making a 
coffee table with side tables in green oak
It sounds good and I like his dimensions.
If he is back on it this Saturday I will take some pics.

Be Well
Jamie


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

alba said:


> *Gustav Stickley No 708 it's not*
> 
> Well the visit is over and it is time to go back to work.
> It seems quieter in the shop.
> ...


yes the aroma is gone, as mads paddles his kayak back to denmark, wait is there a water way back to mads land..a place where he can hang his hammock…i love this piece, very nice wood and some wee little natural edge…and that im always up to..i sure would miss having such a wonderful visitor there, and then have to leave, maybe if you up the perks next time, he will stay….well come to think of it he has already mentioned how big your heart already is…so…i think HE made the mistake in leaving…lol..


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

alba said:


> *Gustav Stickley No 708 it's not*
> 
> Well the visit is over and it is time to go back to work.
> It seems quieter in the shop.
> ...


Nice informative update. Pity about the reduction in smiles in the workshop, but I'm positive you have a lot of them out here on LJ's.
Have a great day.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

alba said:


> *Gustav Stickley No 708 it's not*
> 
> Well the visit is over and it is time to go back to work.
> It seems quieter in the shop.
> ...


Parting is often bittersweet, but memories will remain until we get too old or dementia? Glad you had a great visit with the Madds Man!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

alba said:


> *Gustav Stickley No 708 it's not*
> 
> Well the visit is over and it is time to go back to work.
> It seems quieter in the shop.
> ...


Oh yeah, I like the natural edge and joinery combination.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

alba said:


> *Gustav Stickley No 708 it's not*
> 
> Well the visit is over and it is time to go back to work.
> It seems quieter in the shop.
> ...


Great looking Piece Jamie!
(The 'Wife Elevators' look plenty handy too)
I'm a big fan (and user) of through-mortices and these compliment your Live-edge work very well…
Will you use pins in the ends of the tenons to hold all together?

Good to see you're keeping busy my Friend (and glad to see the Rogues are staying out of trouble as well!!)


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

alba said:


> *Gustav Stickley No 708 it's not*
> 
> Well the visit is over and it is time to go back to work.
> It seems quieter in the shop.
> ...


Very nice project, Jamie. I know it is nice to have buddies visit but now you can get back to work with memories of the visit. ..............Jim


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

alba said:


> *Gustav Stickley No 708 it's not*
> 
> Well the visit is over and it is time to go back to work.
> It seems quieter in the shop.
> ...


Nice piece Jamie. I love the tenons sticking out and the natural edge.


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

alba said:


> *Gustav Stickley No 708 it's not*
> 
> Well the visit is over and it is time to go back to work.
> It seems quieter in the shop.
> ...


Enjoy following the work and life of your workshop Jamie. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

alba said:


> *Gustav Stickley No 708 it's not*
> 
> Well the visit is over and it is time to go back to work.
> It seems quieter in the shop.
> ...


I think it's been said before but I must say you turn a good tale lad. I love that you found slabs of wood with a natural edge the were symmetrical. the through mortises are perfect. Something about simplicity and strength that makes simple, useful things last more than our lifetime. Well done my Scottish friend. I always enjoy your posts. For me this is why I bother to pay attention to what goes on here. Original work, done by a creative hand, with a sense of whimsy and joy.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

alba said:


> *Gustav Stickley No 708 it's not*
> 
> Well the visit is over and it is time to go back to work.
> It seems quieter in the shop.
> ...


Hi Jamie,
I almost missed this one - just saw I had more than 500 LJ notifications in my mailbox… Have to just delete otherwise I will go crazy before I finish… But since I just looked at LJ, I wanted to see what you had been up to and here I found this blog.
Happy I am, that you miss the smell of my tobacco, I miss the smell of the workshop. ;-)
But I am glad to see the boys keep you busy there and that you have plenty of projects on the go.

The workshop Darby, Jamie I am sure you have been smoking the cornflakes, but I put my money on Norm at no two…

Look forward to see that project become more than joins, it looks as if you life edges will bring it that special Jamie life and it looks way more interesting than the one in the hall way.

Send my love to all and give Mefutah a biscuit from me.

Best thoughts brother,
Mads


----------

